# New Fall Service update!



## hunts

Uh apparently my Series 3 Tivo had to reboot for the new fall service update? Mine went from 9.4 to 11.0!?!

Any thoughts of what may have been fixed?


----------



## dwgsp

I have not seen a priority update web page for Series 3 / Tivo HD units, so you may have gotten one of the early releases that Tivo pushes out to a limited number of units to see if there are any problems.

/Don


----------



## ZeoTiVo

hunts said:


> Uh apparently my Series 3 Tivo had to reboot for the new fall service update? Mine went from 9.4 to 11.0!?!
> 
> Any thoughts of what may have been fixed?


you are one of the first to get the random rollout - you tell us


----------



## wmcbrine

What happened to 10?


----------



## bkdtv

Over in the TiVo Coffee House, TiVoJerry said the Fall Service Update for the TivoHD and Series3 was imminent. He also mentioned a few weeks ago that a software update was coming soon to eliminate the empty To Do List issue.


----------



## sweez

i have a series 2... i got the update... my version is 9.3.2-01-2-140. the one noticeable thing, when you pause a program. there's a new option to see more information. there you can see program synopsis, upcoming shows, if you like this..., can browse actors information.


----------



## DaveDFW

I just received this on one of my S3's, 11.0.P3-01-2-648.

I had a bit of a scare--I was only getting the screen with "Acquiring channel information." I don't know when it had rebooted, but I watched that spinning icon for about 5 minutes before manually rebooting it again. Luckily after this reboot, my channels are okay. I was really dreading calling TWC with a cablecard issue.

I've only been poking around for a few minutes, but the only thing I see different so far is a new menu item under Tivo Central, "Video on Demand & YouTube," which might become the location for the new Netflix service?

TTYL
David


----------



## sinanju

wmcbrine said:


> What happened to 10?


Just a guess: 10 is a branch for new hardware, perhaps the new DirecTV box.


----------



## Enrique

DaveDFW said:


> I just received this on one of my S3's, 11.0.P3-01-2-648.


Are you sure you don't enter any Tivo beta?

Same for the OP?


----------



## DaveDFW

Enrique said:


> Are you sure you don't enter any beta?
> 
> Same for the OP?


As far as I know, I've never signed up for any betas.

TTYL
David


----------



## lethcoeb

Also got the update on mt TiVo HD - not in a beta, and I had to deal with a grey screen until I rebooted...

Have not been able to check the version because my wife took it over to watch Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Hmm, Well... It looks like I"m going to have to wait two weeks to get this one. I tried to force a connection just now and it didn't grab it. So I guess I just sit tight and wait two weeks.


Are any new features listed in the You have a new service update message?


----------



## DaveDFW

LoREvanescence said:


> Are any new features listed in the You have a new service update message?


Here's what the new message says:

"Congrats! You've just received the Fall 2008 TiVo Service Update for your TiVo DVR. This release reorganizes the TiVo Central menu, making it easier to acess Video on Demand content from TiVo and its partners. If your DVR is connected to broadband, you'll be able to enjoy the latest movies, television shows, and web videos directly from this menu.

There are many more changes 'under the hood' to support new features and services in the future. At TiVo we're always working to make your home media experience the very best it can be!

Enjoy!

-The TiVo Team"

TTYL
David


----------



## MickeS

I REALLY hope this doesn't kill my TiVo like the last update did.


----------



## hunts

After briefly using the tivo last night, I do not really see anything different. 

I am no longer in the beta program and looks like this one was pulled for the new update. My other Series 3 is still on 9.4.


----------



## jbs

I woke up to find it paused on the "Updating Software" screen. A short while later it was back up, read the message (similar to the one copied above) about broadband and OnDemand. Decided to go check out that menu item and got an error that there was a problem with the network. I'm not on the spinning icon for Preparing to connect to TiVo service (I'm hardwired to a FiOs internet connection).

I'm hoping that the update didn't kill the connection to my network . . .

--Jason

P.S. I'm definitely not in a beta program. Reliability is my priority with the TiVo.


----------



## mrmike

My S3 got this last night. My HD has yet to get it. I'm mildly concerned since I'll be away for a few days for Thanksgiving and I don't want to come back to a borked unit with no recordings made. The update looks nice, though. I have to re-learn the menu layout a little but it does make more sense than the old one.


----------



## aus1ander

I guess this means the "internals" for Netflix were pushed with this update and they just need to flip the switch when they're ready. The rest of whats described here sounds to match what they pushed for the S2 (9.3.2) with reorganizing the main menu items.

When you select VOD, does it still bring up that horrible SD menu thats stretched or did they finally get around to making the VOD menus HD?


----------



## aus1ander

dwgsp said:


> I have not seen a priority update web page for Series 3 / Tivo HD units, so you may have gotten one of the early releases that Tivo pushes out to a limited number of units to see if there are any problems.
> 
> /Don


I don't think there will be a priority list--the installed base for the S3/THD is so small, that they never bothered with one in the past.


----------



## TromboneKenny

wmcbrine said:


> What happened to 10?


Our TiVos go to eleven.


----------



## socrplyr

aus1ander said:


> I don't think there will be a priority list--the installed base for the S3/THD is so small, that they never bothered with one in the past.


That is what has always been stated, but I wonder if it has more to do with the fraction of machines connecting via broadband vs dial up.


----------



## windracer

TromboneKenny said:


> Our TiVos go to eleven.


Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## lessd

hunts said:


> Uh apparently my Series 3 Tivo had to reboot for the new fall service update? Mine went from 9.4 to 11.0!?!
> 
> Any thoughts of what may have been fixed?


One interesting thing I noticed on my one Original Series 3 with the new software, and had been upgraded with a 1Tb hard drive, is the the HD record time went from 144 hours to 157 hours (same as the TiVo-HDXL). Both TiVos provide 930MB of record time storage so that works out to about 6MB per hour of HD recording, I think that is correct from what i see as the record space a 1 hour HD program takes.


----------



## JWThiers

TromboneKenny said:


> Our TiVos go to eleven.


see post # 8 this thread. As good a guess as any.


----------



## JayBird

JWThiers said:


> see post # 8 this thread. As good a guess as any.


I think you missed the _This is Spinal Tap_ reference...


----------



## Bodie

Got 11 last night too!  

Can't see much difference, other than slightly different menus and 13 more HD hours (on a 1TB drive).


----------



## yunlin12

Got it on my Tivo HD, not on the S3 yet. Don't see much difference besides the menu re-arrangement. navigating seems a little snappier. but could be just the reboot.


----------



## wilrod

Interesting. I came home to find a Fall service update. I can now rent Disney (and only Disney) movies from CinemaNow. Rented movies can be stored up to 30 days, but once you hit "Play" there's the same 24 hour viewing time limit as Amazon Unbox. There's a URL to www.tivo.com/cinemanow in the email notification too. But I have not seen the same features others are mentioning seeing with the Fall update. System version is still 9.4....

Edit: forgot to mention that I can also rent movies from a service called Jaman. Is this old news?


----------



## Worf

My TiVo also got the update.

So far, about the only thing I see is on TiVo Central, where there appears to be a new menu option, "Video on Demand & YouTube" that takes you to the old "Download TV, Movies and Web Video" applet which used to be under Find Programs & Downloads. (which is now renamed "Find Programs").

Of course, not being in the US, I don't have netflix, disney, or anything else, just YouTube, the video downloads, and the one true media thing.

Also, I got the message stated above, but there's a second one dated the 20th that reads:



> Subject: You have a new feature update!
> 
> You've just received a new feature update that enables you to download international & independent movies from Jaman and Walt Disney Studios movies from CinemaNow right from your TiVo DVR. If your DVR is connected to broadband, you'll be able to rent movies.
> 
> To browse movies from Jaman and CinemaNow Go to 'Tivo Central' > 'Find Programs and Downloads' > 'Download TV, Movies, & Web Video' > 'Jaman Movies & Shorts' or 'Walt Disney Studios'.
> 
> And, just for trying, you'll get 2 FREE movies from Jaman once you activate a NEW Jaman account! Learn more at www.tivo.com/jaman
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looks like a 2-in-1 update, for this one refers to things that have since moved in the fall service update./
Click to expand...


----------



## NJ_HB

I received a message on my TiVoHD that it was updated with the software but it still shows 9.4 and a re-start did not fix. Anyone had this before, will it eventually show up in a few days?
___
So, from reading more I may have received the 'feature' update and not the 'Fall' update, no real reason to have posted.


----------



## HerronScott

Worf said:


> Also, I got the message stated above, but there's a second one dated the 20th that reads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subject: You have a new feature update!
> 
> You've just received a new feature update that enables you to download international & independent movies from Jaman and Walt Disney Studios movies from CinemaNow right from your TiVo DVR. If your DVR is connected to broadband, you'll be able to rent movies.
> 
> To browse movies from Jaman and CinemaNow Go to 'Tivo Central' > 'Find Programs and Downloads' > 'Download TV, Movies, & Web Video' > 'Jaman Movies & Shorts' or 'Walt Disney Studios'.
> 
> And, just for trying, you'll get 2 FREE movies from Jaman once you activate a NEW Jaman account! Learn more at www.tivo.com/jaman
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looks like a 2-in-1 update, for this one refers to things that have since moved in the fall service update./
> 
> 
> 
> Both of mine got the feature update on the 20th but not the Fall Update. I'd really like to get the Fall Update on the one that's having issues with not recording every 2 weeks or so (ToDo List empty) as this is suppose to fix the problem.
> 
> Scott
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gamo62

I just received the new feature update. With me having the TivoHD, my version only went to 9.4 instead of 11.


----------



## mchief

9.4 is the current software and has been for the past 6 months. The feature update, which I got yesterday, was not the fall update.


----------



## joelkfla

I got this "feature update" message, too. Just coincidentally, I was trying to view U-tube videos while the update was apparently taking place, and strange things were happening. Then I noticed that my daily download had completed just a few minutes earlier, and this morning the update message showed up.

Funny thing is, Disney and Jaman have been on my Downloads menu for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## rainwater

joelkfla said:


> Funny thing is, Disney and Jaman have been on my Downloads menu for at least a couple of weeks.


It's not that unusual though as TiVo always waits a while before announcing the new features. I believe they did the same thing with YouTube.


----------



## JaneiR36

anyone know if closed captions or subtitles are available for these movies? I see some titles I like and could consider signing up


----------



## Enrique

JaneiR36 said:


> anyone know if closed captions or subtitles are available for these movies? I see some titles I like and could consider signing up


Not yet, But they are working on it.


----------



## JaneiR36

Thank you. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## bicker

This falls into a category for which there are no effective regulations requiring closed captioning. Folks need to make their needs known to their Members of Congress, or this will not change.


----------



## jap3

Got mine yesterday. Fell asleep last night on the couch and woke up to a screen with a black and white snowy, ghost-type image on the screen. Tivo was unresponsive and so was I. Went to bed and when I got up, it must have restarted. 

Today while watching live TV, the Tivo froze during a commercial. I was able to rewind and play and the time bar kept advancing but I was never able to get to the present. It would not go past the point where the commercial froze. 

I changed channels and they worked fine, then re-tuned to the stuck channel and it worked. 

I have Fios, two cable cards and the Tivo with the OLED display (I think that's what it's called)


----------



## spectrumsp

I got a msg on my THD saying I got the "fall update", but it still shows 9.4


----------



## LoREvanescence

spectrumsp said:


> I got a msg on my THD saying I got the "fall update", but it still shows 9.4


Are you sure it wasn't a "Feature Update" message. I got one of those today on 9.4, it talked about Jamon and Disney.


----------



## lessd

spectrumsp said:


> I got a msg on my THD saying I got the "fall update", but it still shows 9.4


There are two updates, one just gives you some more movie PPV options and does not change the software version, the other will change the software version to v11. Only a few TiVos are getting V11 now (I have only one out of four that has v11)


----------



## spectrumsp

I probably misunderstood the msg, but I would have sworn it said the fall update...yes, it talked about Disney and several other download sites...

Since V11 is slowly trickling out, when can the rest of us expect to see it...we only have a week until 1 Dec and the start of the Netflix service...


----------



## steve614

If memory serves, it was about a week ago people started reporting getting v11.
So that leaves at least another week before the main rollout.


----------



## jfh3

wmcbrine said:


> What happened to 10?


Tivo's version information display is using the Serles 1 DST code.


----------



## jbernardis

spectrumsp said:


> Since V11 is slowly trickling out, when can the rest of us expect to see it...we only have a week until 1 Dec and the start of the Netflix service...


The announcement about Netflix only said December, not December 1. For all we know it could roll out December 31 (I hope not).

I read soemwhere else in this forum that the netflix thing was not going to need an upgrade to the TiVo software. Not sure where I saw it.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

I too have gotten the Jamon and Disney update message. It arrived on Thursday. Problem is IT WON'T STOP TELLING ME ABOUT IT!!!

I deleted the message (message list is empty), and EVERY TIME I come back to my TiVo after being away for a few hours, the message reappears! After selecting "done with this message", I go to the messages window, and there are no messages. Something crazy is happening.

It's happened 3 days in a row now. I just rebooted it. Let's see if it's really gone.

Did that happen to anyone else?

Oh, I didn't check beforehand, but after the reboot, I have s/w version 11.0.P3-01-2-652


----------



## Steve Richards

I got the message every day since the 20th ???

I can't tell if it also reboots every day or not.

The version is 11.0


----------



## ursine1

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> I too have gotten the Jamon and Disney update message. It arrived on Thursday. Problem is IT WON'T STOP TELLING ME ABOUT IT!!!
> 
> I deleted the message (message list is empty), and EVERY TIME I come back to my TiVo after being away for a few hours, the message reappears! After selecting "done with this message", I go to the messages window, and there are no messages.  Something crazy is happening.
> 
> It's happened 3 days in a row now. I just rebooted it. Let's see if it's really gone.
> 
> Did that happen to anyone else?
> 
> Oh, I didn't check beforehand, but after the reboot, I have s/w version 11.0.P3-01-2-652


Same here. I've had that stupid message show up every day since I got the update. Yesterday I went in and deleted it (and a couple other messges about lineup changes and the fall update), and then I got it *again* today. Ugh. Is this going to happen every day from now on?

Tonight when the unit's not recording anything I'll try a hard reboot and see if that helps.


----------



## self

Count me in that group, too. Sheesh.


----------



## Worf

Good to know I'm not the only one. At first I thought it was a fluke, but now it's becoming an irritation.

And I have both the Fall 2008 update and the Feature update. And the damn feature update keeps reappearing every day.

After all, I got the Fall update on Friday, then the Feature update on Saturday (OK, maybe it was to be official since it never popped up the first time). Then on Sunday was a bit wierd, but today... it's getting a bit much...


----------



## dshinnick

Yet another way to spend money. Not my idea of an "update".


----------



## bicker

Figure that your personal objectives are not necessarily the same as TiVo's company objectives. You can't evaluate how effective an "update" is without understanding and using as criteria their objectives, not to mention knowing how much they spent.

Beyond that, I'm also getting the message daily. It is either a bug, and if so, then we just need to get over it, and wait for a fix; or it is deliberate, and then we just need to get over it.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

bicker said:


> Beyond that, I'm also getting the message daily. It is either a bug, and if so, then we just need to get over it, and wait for a fix; or it is deliberate, and then we just need to get over it.


After the reboot, it STILL shows up. "We just need to get over it?"

When I get home this evening, I will definitely be calling TiVo to complain. Either they don't know it's not going away, OR, they know about it, and it's free advertising. Either way, that's wrong. It's more like NAGvertising.

With a name like bicker, I'd expect more complaining from you


----------



## hunts

I had a random reboot this morning followed by a GSOD. THANKS TIVO!!! 

This better not be a HDD problem like it was for my other S3 tivo...


----------



## snash22

This may be a coincidence, but in the past few days I have noticed some interlacing issues when there is a fast screen change. This just started happening in the past few days. I was upgraded to version 11.


----------



## a68oliver

You know, now that you mention it, I have also noticed some odd interlacing artifacts. I have received the update. However, I am not sure if it was on the BD player or the Tivo. I will have to look into this.


----------



## bicker

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> After the reboot, it STILL shows up. "We just need to get over it?"


 Which word was unclear? 



Dr_Zoidberg said:


> When I get home this evening, I will definitely be calling TiVo to complain.


It is your prerogative to complain about anything you wish.



Dr_Zoidberg said:


> Either they don't know it's not going away, OR, they know about it, and it's free advertising. Either way, that's wrong.


No, in the latter case it isn't wrong. You simply don't like it. That was the point.



Dr_Zoidberg said:


> With a name like bicker, I'd expect more complaining from you


I complain about whining, mostly.


----------



## Brainiac 5

I really doubt that TiVo intended for the message to keep coming back. It hasn't done that on my box, so unless it's only supposed to come back for some people one of these behaviors must be a bug.


----------



## JWThiers

Brainiac 5 said:


> I really doubt that TiVo intended for the message to keep coming back. It hasn't done that on my box, so unless it's only supposed to come back for some people one of these behaviors must be a bug.


No, they really only intended for that message to come up for a select few people. It means your special.


----------



## budgreen

Has anyone who uses the timer/time of day display (S-P-S-9-S) noticed that the program timer during playback of a recording resets to 00:00 after each hour of playback?


----------



## tlrowley

I just came to see if anyone else was seeing the message every day - I'm glad to know it's not just me  I'm not sure if I'm rebooting every night or not - I haven't missed any recordings - yea!


----------



## a68oliver

budgreen said:


> Has anyone who uses the timer/time of day display (S-P-S-9-S) noticed that the program timer during playback of a recording resets to 00:00 after each hour of playback?


My S3 running v9.4 did not reset when watching a long HD football game. I will have to check this again. Of course, now I have v11.0.


----------



## MichaelK

I'm getting the repeating message one 1 of my two boxes- both of which have the old version of the software.


----------



## artinsocal

I just thought I'd let you guys know that I too was having that same message reappear and Tivo sent out an update today that resolves that problem. I'm at 11.0.P6... and all is good now, no more message!


----------



## JStew

Of those who've received the Fall update, have you had any problems similiar to the Spring fling? Any external drive problems or anything else?


----------



## jrm01

I got the update on Sunday on one of my HD Tivos (the Tivo HD). I just have basic cable and antenna on it, but I do a few Manual Recordings of clear-QAM channels. Today I noticed that none of them recorded since the update and none were scheduled this week. I checked the Recording History and it said "Not recorded since the program is no longer in the Guide". Strange since it is a Manual record by Date, Time & Channel, and there never has been program info for the clear-QAM Channel.

I went into the SP Manager and changed the Keep at Most to 2 and now they are all scheduled for the rest of the week.

Also, I get the Service Update Message everyday.


----------



## dawgcw

New poster here. Found this searching on Tivo v11 problems in a google search.

Wish I had found this thread before. Got the v11 update on the 21st, and immediately we had reboot problems viewing any recorded info. Also got the constant message about the Disney service after each reboot. Called Tivo service this morning, they were no help. Had problems with the external HD in the past which involved having to get a replace a faulty unit, so I disconnected it this afternoon. Lost some content, but I could not view anything anyways. Since removing the myDVR expander HD, it apparently is working fine. Bummed, since I lost a bunch of capacity this way, perhaps at some point I'll try to reactivate it. But it seemed the better option than trying to deal with Tivo support.


----------



## BOMOON

I got the Jaman/Disney message a few days ago and my S3 is at v9.4-01-2-648. I've been experiencing A/V lockups since then, which I resolve by tuning to another channel and then back to the one that locked up. No sign of v11 yet.

I've been able to determine that it happens when a recording is ending on the channel being watched, and if another program is scheduled to be recorded on either tuner when the first recording ends.

Thus, in my case it could simply be a matter of not allowing enough of an interval between scheduled recordings. I typically schedule recordings to start 3 minutes early and end 3 minutes late. I do this because the program start-stop times in the guide are sometimes a little off.

When I get a warning that another recording will be clipped or canceled because of an overlap seomwhere, I start backing off on the start or stop time for either recording until the message goes away. 

Evidently just making the message go away is still pushing the envelope when it comes to overlapping recordings, at least with v9.4. Also, I have recently installed the Western Digital external HDD and it is no doubt being used because I was just about out of space on the internal drive when I got the DVR upgrade.

There is a possible red herring here, namely that my service is Comcast and I have two of their SA cablecards in my S3. 

So, with what little data I have at hand on the lockups on my S3, the problem seems to be caused by one or more of these conditions:

1. Not allowing enough time between scheduled recordings, even though no warning message is given.

2. External storage being accessed.

3. The "feature upgrade" that added Disney and Jaman programming.

4. Comcast SA cablecards.

Of course there can be coincidences here. However I thought that the circumstances of the lockups on my system might be useful information for anyone else in the same situation.

Or, I might be missing the real reason entirely. Does anyone else have ideas on this?

FYI I am being switched back to DirecTV on Black Friday. I suppose that my S3 and its lockup problems are about to become moot.

Next to Windows Vista, my decision to try Comcast is at the top of my Stupid List for 2008. I managed to get back to XP successfully and Comcast has been executed by lethal injection of disgust, but the damage to my soul caused by both of these mistakes is permanent. It's a darkness blacker than black that invades my dreams, it makes me...

Ahem.

If I learn anything else about conditions when these lockups occur, I'll certainly post the info here. 

Have a good one,


----------



## dig_duggler

jrm01 said:


> I got the update on Sunday on one of my HD Tivos (the Tivo HD). I just have basic cable and antenna on it, but I do a few Manual Recordings of clear-QAM channels. Today I noticed that none of them recorded since the update and none were scheduled this week. I checked the Recording History and it said "Not recorded since the program is no longer in the Guide". Strange since it is a Manual record by Date, Time & Channel, and there never has been program info for the clear-QAM Channel.
> 
> I went into the SP Manager and changed the Keep at Most to 2 and now they are all scheduled for the rest of the week.
> 
> Also, I get the Service Update Message everyday.


Your issue was supposedly fixed in the new software. Uh oh.


----------



## bkdtv

dig_duggler said:


> Your issue was supposedly fixed in the new software. Uh oh.


The software definitely fixes the issue with Season Passes. It may or may not introduce a new issue with Clear QAM channels.


----------



## dig_duggler

bkdtv said:


> The software definitely fixes the issue with Season Passes. It may or may not introduce a new issue with Clear QAM channels.


Err, why are you so assured of this? It very well could be an entirely new issue, but until some time passes I'm not sure you can say the Season Pass issue is resolved.


----------



## bkdtv

dig_duggler said:


> Err, why are you so assured of this? It very well could be an entirely new issue, but until some time passes I'm not sure you can say the Season Pass issue is resolved.


Just going on what TiVo said.


----------



## jrm01

Well, my work-around (for the loss of manual recordings in my To-Do List) was temporary. I changed the KAM to 2 last night at midnight and my to-do list was repopulated with the scheduled recordings. Just checked it again and they are gone again. I noted that I had a Service Connection at 12:30 a.m. That may have wiped them out again.

I just changed the KAM back to one and the to-do list is agian repopulated with the manual recordings. I have a Service Connection scheduled for 3:00 p.m. EST. I'll check to see if they go away again.


----------



## ursine1

Ugh. Still getting that stupid Jaman Disney message *every day*. Hard reboot did nothing.


----------



## Worf

Well, I can say it doesn't depend on the software - I'm at v11 and still get those Disney/Jaman messages.

The interesting thing is, Messages & Settings -> Messages doesn't show the message over and over again - it just has one instance of the message. I wonder what's going on here... perhaps a long standing bug where multiple messages that pop up at the same day cause one to repeat?


----------



## ehagberg

Worf said:


> Well, I can say it doesn't depend on the software - I'm at v11 and still get those Disney/Jaman messages.
> 
> The interesting thing is, Messages & Settings -> Messages doesn't show the message over and over again - it just has one instance of the message. I wonder what's going on here... perhaps a long standing bug where multiple messages that pop up at the same day cause one to repeat?


I even deleted the message after I first read it, but the message continues to pop up almost every day (not yesterday morning, I don't think)... yet again this morning it popped up onscreen, and the message isn't even present in "Messages".


----------



## jrm01

TiVo is aware of the message problem (popping up every day) and is in the process of correcting it.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

jrm01 said:


> TiVo is aware of the message problem (popping up every day) and is in the process of correcting it.


They told me that we'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## jrm01

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> They told me that we'll just have to wait it out.


"They" didn't tell you anything. A CSR told you that (an uninformed CSR at that). It is known and is being corrected. Most likely by this weekend (my guess).


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

jrm01 said:


> "They" didn't tell you anything. A CSR told you that (an uninformed CSR at that). It is known and is being corrected. Most likely by this weekend (my guess).


Yes, the CSRs are "hey". THEY didn't have an answer. THEY did tell me THEY didn't know of the problem and they CSR asked other CSRs about it, and another was experiencing it.

If TiVo knows about it, why didn't THEY inform their CSRs about IT? That's poor Customer Service.


----------



## bicker

To be fair, this is such a minimal annoyance that I would understand completely if TiVo did decide to do something about it but not inform the CSRs on the line. The CSRs have more than enough important information to keep straight, that there is no reason to bombard them with trivialities like this.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

Believe what you want, but I would hardly say calling them once is "bombarding".


----------



## bicker

You misunderstood. I'll clarify: "... there is no reason [for their managers] to bombard them with *trivialities *like this." The point being that, "The CSRs have more than enough *important *information to keep straight..."


----------



## dig_duggler

I think the general consensus here is that Tivo CSR's are clueless, both about trivialities and important things.


----------



## bicker

I think that's nothing more than self-centered consumers' blathering. I've noted my own problems with TiVo's tech support, but they're *not* "clueless". They know what they know, and they operate according to protocols that some of us find annoying, but to relegate them to "cluelessness" is a callous and vacuous assertion.


----------



## ldconfig

My Tivo HD is still at 9.4. Is there a pattern to the update? Is it just series 3 units getting it? Sorry to ask but my wife stopped me a few weeks ago from ordering a roku Netflix device with the news its coming to my Tivo HD. So far this has been one very long wait. Is is gonna happen on dec 1 or not until 20 seconds after i break down and order a roku? lol
ld


----------



## bkdtv

ldconfig said:


> My Tivo HD is still at 9.4. Is there a pattern to the update? Is it just series 3 units getting it? Sorry to ask but my wife stopped me a few weeks ago from ordering a roku Netflix device with the news its coming to my Tivo HD. So far this has been one very long wait. Is is gonna happen on dec 1 or not until 20 seconds after i break down and order a roku? lol
> ld


I don't think TiVo has said when in December that it is coming. But it is certainly coming in the near future.

TiVo rolled 11.0 on a limited basis to make sure there were no major bugs they missed. After a few weeks, they'll roll it out to everyone.


----------



## joe warner

Worf said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one. At first I thought it was a fluke, but now it's becoming an irritation.
> 
> And I have both the Fall 2008 update and the Feature update. And the damn feature update keeps reappearing every day.
> 
> After all, I got the Fall update on Friday, then the Feature update on Saturday (OK, maybe it was to be official since it never popped up the first time). Then on Sunday was a bit wierd, but today... it's getting a bit much...


I received version 11 software update on 11/21. Also on 11/21 I received the message 
"Thu 11/20 You Have a New Feature Update". I have received this message everyday since. It seems to be sent after TiVo does a connect, Either automatically or if you force a "Connect to TiVo Service". I have another series 3 that received the Feature update (But not the Fall 2008 update) that still has version 9.4 and does not have this problem, so I assume it is tied to version 11. I called TiVo several times and no one has heard of this. They have had ne pull the AC plug and re-boot, do a software restart from the menu. The worst thing I did was to follow their direction and do the "Clear & delete everything" option. I was told that it would not erase my recordings. What it did was erase everything. When it came back up it was just like the day I purchased it. I had to even get my Cable Cards Re Authorized and re-paired. Also had to rebuild my Season Pass Manager. So *DO NOT DO THIS*. After all these options I still receive the message (Even though the message folde shows empty)


----------



## morac

joe warner said:


> I received version 11 software update on 11/21. Also on 11/21 I received the message
> "Thu 11/20 You Have a New Feature Update". I have received this message everyday since. It seems to be sent after TiVo does a connect, Either automatically or if you force a "Connect to TiVo Service". I have another series 3 that received the Feature update (But not the Fall 2008 update) that still has version 9.4 and does not have this problem, so I assume it is tied to version 11. I called TiVo several times and no one has heard of this. They have had ne pull the AC plug and re-boot, do a software restart from the menu. The worst thing I did was to follow their direction and do the "Clear & delete everything" option. I was told that it would not erase my recordings. What it did was erase everything. When it came back up it was just like the day I purchased it. I had to even get my Cable Cards Re Authorized and re-paired. Also had to rebuild my Season Pass Manager. So *DO NOT DO THIS*. After all these options I still receive the message (Even though the message folde shows empty)


I'm shocked (well not really) that the CSR had you do a clear and delete everything to try and fix this, especially since 11.0.P6 apparently fixes the problem. The CSRs should know this.

This is why the CSRs need to be informed of what's going on with TiVo.


----------



## Carlos_E

I got the fall update in the AM last night. Bring on Netflix HD streaming!!!!


----------



## Enrique

joe warner said:


> I received version 11 software update on 11/21. Also on 11/21 I received the message
> "Thu 11/20 You Have a New Feature Update". I have received this message everyday since. It seems to be sent after TiVo does a connect, Either automatically or if you force a "Connect to TiVo Service". I have another series 3 that received the Feature update (But not the Fall 2008 update) that still has version 9.4 and does not have this problem, so I assume it is tied to version 11. I called TiVo several times and no one has heard of this. They have had ne pull the AC plug and re-boot, do a software restart from the menu. The worst thing I did was to follow their direction and do the "Clear & delete everything" option. I was told that it would not erase my recordings. What it did was erase everything. When it came back up it was just like the day I purchased it. I had to even get my Cable Cards Re Authorized and re-paired. Also had to rebuild my Season Pass Manager. So *DO NOT DO THIS*. After all these options I still receive the message (Even though the message folde shows empty)


Thats why you should never do ANYTHING a CSR of any company tells you to do, before getting a second opinion.


----------



## Worf

Hrm. I just noticed something.

Prior to receiving the v11 update, I had the 30 sec skip enabled.

I just noticed that it's *still* enabled... the thing normally gets reset after every reboot. And I haven't issued the code that re-enabled it. It didn't occur to me that it rebooted and was still enabled until I hit it as a reflex.

I wonder if v11 now preserves the setting?

And yes, it rebooted. I went through the whole THX intro sequence and TiVo introduction after the v11 update.


----------



## westside_guy

Worf said:


> Hrm. I just noticed something.
> 
> Prior to receiving the v11 update, I had the 30 sec skip enabled.
> 
> I just noticed that it's *still* enabled... the thing normally gets reset after every reboot. And I haven't issued the code that re-enabled it. It didn't occur to me that it rebooted and was still enabled until I hit it as a reflex.
> 
> I wonder if v11 now preserves the setting?
> 
> And yes, it rebooted. I went through the whole THX intro sequence and TiVo introduction after the v11 update.


I'd noticed the same thing sometime in the last several months - well before the fall update, in other words. So if there's been a change in Tivo's attitude about the 30 second skip, I think it happened a while back.

The Series 2 Tivo that was in our living room (now replaced with a Tivo HD) had to be rebooted semi-regularly because it would lose the ability to use its Tivo wireless adapter. Somewhere over the summer (I think), I finally realized I wasn't having to reset the 30 second skip after rebooting.


----------



## mchief

Sometime back about the start of version 9, the 30 SS reentry after reboot requirements went away.


----------



## ewilts

Enrique said:


> Thats why you should never do ANYTHING a CSR of any company tells you to do, before getting a second opinion.


Hogwash. There are good CSRs and there are bad CSRs. There are CSRs trained better than others. Some simply have more experience. Some have bad days.

All of these traits are not specific to CSRs. I could substitute replace "CSR" with "coworker" and still be accurate (and I'm not a CSR). I have my own set of bad days. I have more experience in some things than others and I have seen some issues that a coworker has not seen, but the reverse is equally true. A second opinion that agrees with the first doesn't necessarily mean both are right. Nobody knows everything about everything. You and me included.

The trick is to determine the knowledge of the CSR in relation to the specific problem you're having. It's going to vary from problem to problem, from CSR to CSR, and from day to day. Treat the CSRs as you would expect to be treated. Treat them as idiots and you should expect to be treated in kind.


----------



## Enrique

ewilts said:


> The trick is to determine the knowledge of the CSR in relation to the specific problem you're having. It's going to vary from problem to problem, from CSR to CSR, and from day to day. Treat the CSRs as you would expect to be treated. Treat them as idiots and you should expect to be treated in kind.


Not Hogwash, Most level 1 CSR's don't get the info they need. Check forum to forum(TWC,Comcast, DirecTV, Dish network,Tivo.etc...) and you well see that when you ask a complicated question(Or ask about any new product/software) that Most level 1 CSR's well give you the wrong info or not know what you're talking about.

Now I don't think there idiots(I would bet my life that there are some very smart and wonderful people that are CSR's), but most companies give very little or just the basics to there level 1 CSR's, So most of the time it's best to ask a level 2 CSR or go to a forum that is geared toward your product/software before do anything like joe warner did.


----------



## Bodie

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> I too have gotten the Jamon and Disney update message. It arrived on Thursday. Problem is IT WON'T STOP TELLING ME ABOUT IT!!!
> 
> I deleted the message (message list is empty), and EVERY TIME I come back to my TiVo after being away for a few hours, the message reappears! After selecting "done with this message", I go to the messages window, and there are no messages. Something crazy is happening.
> 
> It's happened 3 days in a row now. I just rebooted it. Let's see if it's really gone.
> 
> Did that happen to anyone else?
> 
> Oh, I didn't check beforehand, but after the reboot, I have s/w version 11.0.P3-01-2-652


I've seen it at least 5 times between SW versions 9.4 and 11.0


----------



## Worf

Hrm. I think the Jaman/Disney message stopped showing up at last on my TiVo. No fanfare, just I don't recall seeing it anymore (or did I just dismiss it too quickly)?

This may have stopped sometime in the past day or so...

Anyone else have it use to always show then it stopped? Or is it still going?


----------



## vittoria

So far my S3 still has 9.4, but it did get the Feature Update on the 20th. For what it's worth I only saw the message once, went to messages and marked it as Read and haven't seen it since. No repeated notice every day, as others have seen.

Can cable system have anything to do with it? I have Cablevision.

Vickie


----------



## Enrique

vittoria said:


> Can cable system have anything to do with it? I have Cablevision.
> 
> Vickie


No, it was Tivo, And they fixed it with 11.0.P6*.

*I'm not sure how there updating those with 11.0.P3 but I do have 11.0.P6 and it's fixed.


----------



## lrhorer

Enrique said:


> Thats why you should never do ANYTHING a CSR of any company tells you to do, before getting a second opinion.





ewilts said:


> Hogwash. There are good CSRs and there are bad CSRs. There are CSRs trained better than others. Some simply have more experience. Some have bad days.


Your statement in no way contradicts his. Even if only a small percentage of CSRs were clueless, his advice is well founded - there is a reasonable chance the CSR you get may be one of the clueless ones. The fact is, however, the clueless ones far outnumber the competent ones, and for a very good reason. Being a Tier I CSR is a fairly lousy job. 'Not the worst, by far, but still not great. Anyone who is really good will expect to move quickly out of such a position, or else seek better opportunities elsewhere. Thus, when a company gets a really competent Tier I CSR, they don't stay a Tier I CSR for very long.



ewilts said:


> All of these traits are not specific to CSRs. I could substitute replace "CSR" with "coworker" and still be accurate


True, but not in similar numbers. Whether it sits well with you or not, the fact is you will find a great deal higher percentage of dolts filling near-minimum wage positions (like Tier I CSRs) than you will six figure engineering positions.



ewilts said:


> (and I'm not a CSR). I have my own set of bad days. I have more experience in some things than others and I have seen some issues that a coworker has not seen, but the reverse is equally true.


Yes, but it's beside the point. The simple fact is technical support in most industries today is dismally poor. This doesn't mean every CSR is a moron, but there is an excellent chance of getting an underqualified individual on the phone when calling in to a tech support line.



ewilts said:


> A second opinion that agrees with the first doesn't necessarily mean both are right.


Of course not! It does improve the odds, however.



ewilts said:


> Nobody knows everything about everything. You and me included.


Competence in a CSR does not require they know everything. It requires a good foundational understanding and an ability and willingness to find the correct answer when they don't know it.



ewilts said:


> Treat the CSRs as you would expect to be treated. Treat them as idiots and you should expect to be treated in kind.


I agree one should give them the benefit of the doubt and show respect as long as they are making a proper and effective effort. The issue at hand, however, is not how one treats the CSR, but how much credence one gives the information obtained from them.


----------



## bicker

Enrique said:


> ... go to a forum that is geared toward your product/software before do anything like joe warner did.


This is key: I find that a very substantial amount of the criticisms launched at customer service is criticisms that the company doesn't actually sell the service that the customer wanted to buy, or the customer wants to do things with the service that is not the intended offering of the service provider. In either case, asking the service provider for help is ludicrous. If you want something other than the service offered, as it is offered, then you don't want to do business in the mass-market. You have specific desires and therefore should be aiming for a custom service offering, not expecting a mass-market provider to provide you a custom service.



lrhorer said:


> True, but not in similar numbers. Whether it sits well with you or not, the fact is you will find a great deal higher percentage of dolts filling near-minimum wage positions (like Tier I CSRs) than you will six figure engineering positions.


And compensation for Tier I CSRs is commensurate with the extent to which the general public wants to pay for the availability of advanced customer service.


----------



## dig_duggler

So who else _doesn't_ have the new version? HD units don't have a sw priority list and I'm curious. I'm not sure what the typical rollout timeframe is for HD units, but I bet someone here is familiar with it


----------



## jrm01

I received 11.0 P3 on 11/20 for my TiVo HD. I still have not received 11.0 for my S3.

New updates are all now P6 version. I would imagine that if that proves reliable over the next 4-5 days they will beging the general rollout to all users (including updating the P3 users to P6.

The repeated Feature Message that everyone was getting has been fixed (even for P3 users).

I still have the problem (with P3) in that the Manual recordings using clear-QAM channels (no guide data) don't work. I have provided details to TiVo and they are working on it.


----------



## MickeS

dig_duggler said:


> So who else _doesn't_ have the new version? HD units don't have a sw priority list and I'm curious. I'm not sure what the typical rollout timeframe is for HD units, but I bet someone here is familiar with it


I still don't have it. I did get the 9.4 update for my Series 2 though.


----------



## dig_duggler

Well, glad it's not just me. I did get it on my S2 a week ago (without signing up on a priority list) but my S3 is still waiting.


----------



## mollie-32

i have a series3 and i have yet to receive any updates...
also, when i try to record a program, it doesn't have any information past tuesday 12/9 at 4 pm. i am connected by a wired home network and have "connected to the tivo service" several times, but it won't update the scheduling information. ???


----------



## HJD

I received the new fall update as well. There is one very annoying bug that has crept in:

Play a recorded show. Pause it. Skip ahead 30 seconds, or jump back a few seconds via the buttons. The audio takes a couple of seconds to come back, even though the video is already there.

Very, very annoying to an otherwise great update.

I'm running a stock Series3 TiVo.

TivoPony or anyone else at TiVo -- any insights?

Thanks.


----------



## oViTynoT

I have that issue on 9.4... 

I think the TiVo has some serious HDCP sync issues...

If I pause mine (still on 9.4) for a good while (maybe 10 to 15 minutes), the audio will NEVER return. I have to hit the TiVo button, scroll a few times through the menu (to get that Click Click sound) and then go back to watching.


----------



## bicker

I have 11.0 on a S3, and don't have any sound delay problems, either long-standing or new.

I did have that problem (coincidentally) with the Motorola DCT-3416III I used to have.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Agreed, I still have 9.4 and never see audio probs with HDMI and my set. Your problem might be how your TV is (mis)handling HDCP with the Tivo. Have you tried swapping tuners when this happens (the live TV button)?

The audio prob I've seen is a slight lag between the HDMI output and the DD optical output, because the Tivo doesn't keep them in sync at times. So there is an echo effect between my TV and my receiver when this happens. Hitting quickskip to end or pressing pause/play usually gets HDMI and optical back in sync. Or just mute the TV, as most probably do.


----------



## oViTynoT

No, but I've tried swapping TVs.. S3 normally attached to an LG LCD via HDMI. When I first noticed this happening, I moved it to my 50" Panasonic Plasma... Same thing...

No biggie, I'm so accustomed to the workaround by now...


----------



## LoREvanescence

TiVo is upto something now...

I'm now getting the:



> Scheduled Maintenance
> 
> Sorry! Our systems are temporally unavailable. We apologies for the inconvenience. Please check back later!


Working on a Sunday night, I wonder what is in store for us for Monday=)


----------



## HJD

As a followup to my own report. The problem only really manifests itself when I watch something I've rented from Amazon On Demand (Get Smart in this case). But it is absolutely repeatable 100&#37; of the time.


----------



## Bob723

I got the update - 11.0.P6-01-2-652 - on my HD TiVo on Nov. 27 / Thanksgiving Day. I did not have any issues before and everything is working fine so far. I got the video menu update about one week before that. As of today, there is no selection for Netflix - I'm looking forward to having that option.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

Mine did clear up, and I only have 11.0.P3-01-2-652


----------



## nemein

Last I looked I have still have 9.4 on my TivoHD but I ran into a lot of odd problems over the weekend (of course I was out of town which means I missed a lot of shows ).

- There were two marathons running over the weekend (different channels, different shows, different days) that are on the Season Pass list. I checked the machine Sat when I got home and it looked like neither one recorded... at least at first, I checked the machine Sunday and it looked like one did after all. Now maybe I missed it the first time (don't see how I could overlook 10 programs but stranger things have happened) and I checked to see if maybe it was picked up in repeat overnight, but the record dates seemed to be from the original show times. The second show never recorded at all.

- Last night I noticed The Unit wasn't recording (unfortunately it was when it was about 1/2 over so I missed it) when I checked out the ToDo list huge chunks of programming weren't listed. Looking at individual Season Passes I could see the shows listed but there was no indication that they were going to be recorded. I resynced w/ Tivo (even though Sun morning it supposedly got a good connection) and the majority of the missing shows showed up. I still had to manually configure a couple of them (all of them were CBS shows IIRC) though.

- While looking around the Season Pass list trying to figure out the above I tried deleting 3 or 4 Season Passes... none of them cleared. Whether or not I did it from the main menu via the clear button, or went to the season pass screen itself and selected delete there, all of them are still in the list.

Are other people seeing these types of problems w/ 9.4? I never had any of these types of problems before the update. Is it just worth waiting until 11 (that's the next one w/ Netflix right) and seeing if that corrects these?

TIA


----------



## andyf

I have noticed that the display doesn't seem to update after deleting a SP. If you exit TDL and re-enter they will be gone.


----------



## yunlin12

nemein said:


> Last I looked I have still have 9.4 on my TivoHD but I ran into a lot of odd problems over the weekend (of course I was out of town which means I missed a lot of shows ).
> 
> - There were two marathons running over the weekend (different channels, different shows, different days) that are on the Season Pass list. I checked the machine Sat when I got home and it looked like neither one recorded... at least at first, I checked the machine Sunday and it looked like one did after all. Now maybe I missed it the first time (don't see how I could overlook 10 programs but stranger things have happened) and I checked to see if maybe it was picked up in repeat overnight, but the record dates seemed to be from the original show times. The second show never recorded at all.
> 
> - Last night I noticed The Unit wasn't recording (unfortunately it was when it was about 1/2 over so I missed it) when I checked out the ToDo list huge chunks of programming weren't listed. Looking at individual Season Passes I could see the shows listed but there was no indication that they were going to be recorded. I resynced w/ Tivo (even though Sun morning it supposedly got a good connection) and the majority of the missing shows showed up. I still had to manually configure a couple of them (all of them were CBS shows IIRC) though.
> 
> - While looking around the Season Pass list trying to figure out the above I tried deleting 3 or 4 Season Passes... none of them cleared. Whether or not I did it from the main menu via the clear button, or went to the season pass screen itself and selected delete there, all of them are still in the list.
> 
> Are other people seeing these types of problems w/ 9.4? I never had any of these types of problems before the update. Is it just worth waiting until 11 (that's the next one w/ Netflix right) and seeing if that corrects these?
> 
> TIA


It's a known issue, see this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=405090

it sounds like the fix is in software version 11.


----------



## nrc

No idea if it's related, but I seem to be having more problems with TiVo recognizing my Internet connection than before the update. I frequently get the "service not available" message when going to Downloads and Youtube menu. 

I have 60-70% consistently on my wireless strength and have seen no corresponding problems with Internet access from my computers.


----------



## wdwms

Both of our Tivos (an HD and an S3) haven't received the update yet. Is it still rolling out?


----------



## LoREvanescence

wdwms said:


> Both of our Tivos (an HD and an S3) haven't received the update yet. Is it still rolling out?


As far as I know, it hasn't started to roll out yet. Mine still haven't got it either.

We still are in the pre release phase where a select few get picked at random to see what the calling volume is on the call center, and if any last minute bugs are found. This normally takes to weeks. So the roll out should start up pretty soon.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Well, today marks two weeks since the initial roll out has started. So maybe we all will see v11 in the near future=)


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

They wouldn't happen to have an advanced push signup list like they have had in the past would they?


----------



## JStew

JC Fedorczyk said:


> They wouldn't happen to have an advanced push signup list like they have had in the past would they?


I'm in no rush........I just want them to get it right, especially after the disaster I had on the last update.


----------



## socrplyr

JC Fedorczyk said:


> They wouldn't happen to have an advanced push signup list like they have had in the past would they?


They have never had them for the S3/HD... They don't really need them either. Every time I have gotten on here and seen people talking about the new update has been release, it is either on my Tivo already or I force a connection or two and I have it. As far as I can tell it is not like on the S2 where they roll out over a couple of weeks from at least my experience. That said, the new update has NOT been released yet.


----------



## greggt007

anyone else notice this bug? you watch something recorded and hit guide and browse the guide for a while, with the show still playing in the background, decide to watch something on live tv, go back to your recorded program and it starts where you initially hit the guide button?

seems it should mark the resume point at where you were when you left the program not where you were when you started browsing the guide...


----------



## HerronScott

Both of our S3's got 11.01-01-2-648 this evening. I went ahead and manually rebooted before 2am and both upgraded without any problems.

Scott


----------



## moyekj

Yup, looks like the floodgates are open for the S3 fall release now, my units got this update tonight. Hopefully Netflix streaming will follow shortly once many/most S3 owners have the update.


----------



## alansh

Nothing on my HD yet.


----------



## gangeli

sweez said:


> i have a series 2... i got the update... my version is 9.3.2-01-2-140. the one noticeable thing, when you pause a program. there's a new option to see more information. there you can see program synopsis, upcoming shows, if you like this..., can browse actors information.


I just got the series 3 update to 11, and i don't have this feature. 
its not just me, right?

saw this on my friends series 2 a few weeks ago, thought it was kind of neat, and i wish we would have gotten it.

she's been making fun of me, because she can't believe her series 2 got something i didn't


----------



## morac

My S3 received 11.0 tonight. After rebooting the first thing I noticed was that 480i (SD) content now shows up in wide screen format on my Sony KDL-40XBR4 TV. The TV is reporting that the signal is 16x9 480i (anamorphic widescreen). Under 9.4, SDTV was reported as 4x3 480i, so it looks like the TiVo is incorrectly setting the anamorphic widescreen flag to true for SD (HDMI only). 720p and 1080i data is still 16x9 (wide screen) as it normally is, but now 480i/p is as well. 

My settings:
S3 connected directly to TV via HDMI (no audio receiver)
Video output set to Native resolution 
TV Aspect ratio set to 16x9
Aspect correction ratio set to Full.

I found some work arounds / fixes:

1. Changing the aspect correction ratio from full to panel resulted in a normal square display, I guess this is okay, but it's just masking the problem since the graphic overlays (grid guide, trickplay bar, etc) are still wide screen as are the HME applications. Basically in this mode, the TiVo is stretching the SD to make it wide screen and then squashing it to make it normal again. It doesn't exactly match width I get if I set the TV to normal mode and the aspect correction to full.

2. Changing the TV aspect ratio to 4x3 fixed the problem, but that's not really a solution since the menus then display in SD (480i).

3. On a whim I tried switching from HDMI to component and interestingly enough the problem does not occur with component, but I would rather keep using HDMI as I have no more component inputs free on my TV (plus I don't like the mess of cables).

4. Since my TV maintains separate settings not only for separate inputs, but also different resolutions, I worked around this by changing my TV's "auto-wide" feature off for the HDMI input that my S3 is connected to. When on, this feature automatically switches to wide screen when it detects a 16x9 signal. I left it on for the other inputs, so it will still work with my PS3. I then manually set the TV to display 480i/p content at 4x3 and 720p/1080i content at 16x9. With these settings, even though my TV reports the 480i/p TiVo video is 16x9 (wide screen), it will display it as 4x3 (normal).


----------



## moyekj

gangeli said:


> I just got the series 3 update to 11, and i don't have this feature.
> its not just me, right?
> 
> saw this on my friends series 2 a few weeks ago, thought it was kind of neat, and i wish we would have gotten it.
> 
> she's been making fun of me, because she can't believe her series 2 got something i didn't


 Personally I was glad to see it's not there in 11.x and hope the S3 software never gets that ad disguised as a "feature".


----------



## JWThiers

socrplyr said:


> They have never had them for the S3/HD... They don't really need them either. Every time I have gotten on here and seen people talking about the new update has been release, it is either on my Tivo already or I force a connection or two and I have it. As far as I can tell it is not like on the S2 where they roll out over a couple of weeks from at least my experience. That said, the new update has NOT been released yet.


Please let us know when it is released then the people who have been using it can post about it. They have been talking about it rolling out here for at least 2 weeks and because you haven't received it yet it hasn't been released?  everyone that says they have 11 must be lying about it because it hasn't come out yet.


----------



## socrplyr

JWThiers said:


> Please let us know when it is released then the people who have been using it can post about it. They have been talking about it rolling out here for at least 2 weeks and because you haven't received it yet it hasn't been released?  everyone that says they have 11 must be lying about it because it hasn't come out yet.


The first post of it was Thursday night just short of exactly two weeks before I posted that. The minimum testing time is two weeks period. Basically I was just saying don't even look for it until after two weeks from the first report of it. Now I am taking a second to go check my Tivo, because someone reported getting it... Still have 9.4 but I am forcing a connection.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Same

I have tried forcing a few connections this morning after reading that others got it last night. My S3 is not picking up the update. I'm still on 9.4


----------



## socrplyr

socrplyr said:


> The first post of it was Thursday night just short of exactly two weeks before I posted that. The minimum testing time is two weeks period. Basically I was just saying don't even look for it until after two weeks from the first report of it. Now I am taking a second to go check my Tivo, because someone reported getting it... Still have 9.4 but I am forcing a connection.


I get to quote myself... nice. Anyways, the update took a little longer than usual and said pending restart after it was done. I am restarting now.

Edit: After restart version 11.0-01-2-652
Edit: Note that I am connecting via broadband. Your result are almost guaranteed not to be the same if you still use dial up to connect.


----------



## LoREvanescence

I'm having no luck. I guess I'll have to try it again later today in hoped the door opened or check back tomorrow.


----------



## MickeS

Got mine last night.


----------



## gangeli

moyekj said:


> Personally I was glad to see it's not there in 11.x and hope the S3 software never gets that ad disguised as a "feature".


not quite sure how its an "ad"

you pause a show. the name of the show shows up in the pause bar. if you wish to get more information about the show, schedule a season pass, whatever, you can do it from the pause screen.

at least, from what i saw. maybe i missed something


----------



## ZeoTiVo

gangeli said:


> not quite sure how its an "ad"
> 
> you pause a show. the name of the show shows up in the pause bar. if you wish to get more information about the show, schedule a season pass, whatever, you can do it from the pause screen.
> 
> at least, from what i saw. maybe i missed something


lets see what shows up when you pause the superbowl. My bet is domino's pizza


----------



## LoREvanescence

ZeoTiVo said:


> lets see what shows up when you pause the superbowl. My bet is domino's pizza


It could be, but some how I'm thinking it's either going to be Budweiser or Pepsi


----------



## budgreen

Not sure if I missed this, but I just noticed that my S3's are showing more hours of capacity with this last update.

I now have 143 HD hours instead of 131 on one of them with a 750GB external.


----------



## rainwater

budgreen said:


> Not sure if I missed this, but I just noticed that my S3's are showing more hours of capacity with this last update.
> 
> I now have 143 HD hours instead of 131 on one of them with a 750GB external.


I doubt you actually have more capacity though. They probably just changed the way it calculates space. It is always a guess anyways.


----------



## caryrae73

I think the update is coming pretty quick for me because I just went to do a "connect to the TiVo service now" and it says "this option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00 am."


----------



## steve614

I woke up to the "preparing software update" screen on my TivoHD at around 4:40 this am. Later, I checked the system info screen and noticed I now have 21 hours of HD recording capacity instead of 20.
How'd they manage that?


----------



## steve614

caryrae73 said:


> I think the update is coming pretty quick for me because I just went to do a "connect to the TiVo service now" and it says *"this option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00 am."*


2:00 am is when a Tivo normally reboots itself when it has downloaded a software update. The statement I bolded above tells me your Tivo has downloaded the update and is waiting to reboot at 2:00 am.
But, you don't have to wait that long. You can manually reboot to install the software NOW.


----------



## caryrae73

steve614 said:


> 2:00 am is when a Tivo normally reboots itself when it has downloaded a software update. The statement I bolded above tells me your Tivo has downloaded the update and is waiting to reboot at 2:00 am.
> But, you don't have to wait that long. You can manually reboot to install the software NOW.


You were right, I did a reboot and it says "preparing the service update. This may take up to an hour, possibly longer."


----------



## wmcbrine

steve614 said:


> Later, I checked the system info screen and noticed I now have 21 hours of HD recording capacity instead of 20.
> How'd they manage that?


It's just an estimate. They may have tweaked the formula.


----------



## lessd

JWThiers said:


> Please let us know when it is released then the people who have been using it can post about it. They have been talking about it rolling out here for at least 2 weeks and because you haven't received it yet it hasn't been released?  everyone that says they have 11 must be lying about it because it hasn't come out yet.


I got 11 without any p or anything else, I still have one TiVo that got an early release and it still has 11.p3.


----------



## mollie-32

I just got the update on my series3!!! The screen says "Preparing the service update. This may take up to an hour, possibly longer."
Can't wait to see how this turns out...hopefully netflix will be streaming in the days to come!


----------



## LoREvanescence

mollie-32 said:


> I just got the update on my series3!!! The screen says "Preparing the service update. This may take up to an hour, possibly longer."
> Can't wait to see how this turns out...hopefully netflix will be streaming in the days to come!


My Series 3 is still not picking it up. I guess I'll have to wait and see if it grabs it tomorrow.


----------



## danm628

I received the upgrade last night. Everything is fine except it broke video transfers from my Mac back to the TiVo. It didn't even show my Mac as an available download source for video. Music transfer worked. I don't know if photo transfer worked, I use Aperture for my photos and TiVo Desktop only supports iPhoto.

I hunted through tivo.com and downloaded the latest version of TiVo Desktop for the Mac (v1.94). (Complaint: They could make it easier to locate this on the web site.) The new version fixed the Mac to TiVo video transfers problem.

I was running TiVo Desktop v1.93. I don't know when v1.94 came out, I haven't checked for a new version in months. 

- Dan


----------



## George Cifranci

Just got my 11.0 update today. I noticed that before my Tivo (which has 1.5TB of storage) said it could record up to 198hrs of HD video, now it says up to 215hours of HD.


----------



## westside_guy

It was a bit disconcerting to see that "You have received the Fall Service Update!" message again, after having received it a week or so ago...


----------



## George Cifranci

westside_guy said:


> It was a bit disconcerting to see that "You have received the Fall Service Update!" message again, after having received it a week or so ago...


You might have had the pre-release version a week or so ago and then got the final version.


----------



## Worf

There were two updates. One was "Fall Service Update" and another was "Feature Update" - you probably got the latter one first (seemed everyone did - especially those complaining about getting that message more than once).


----------



## westside_guy

Worf said:


> There were two updates. One was "Fall Service Update" and another was "Feature Update" - you probably got the latter one first (seemed everyone did - especially those complaining about getting that message more than once).


Nope, I actually do read those after-the-fact messages, and I do know what it said each update was.  I also got a Feature Update reasonably recently (prior to the first service update, if memory serves).

Interestingly, the earlier "Fall Service Update" had my Tivo down for about an hour, while the one earlier this evening only had me down for about 10 minutes. Also, my System version (after that first service update) was 11.something.p6 or something like that, while now it is 11.0-01-2-652 - so I'm guessing George is right.


----------



## wmcbrine

It's amazing how minimal the message about the 11.0 update is, especially given the huge jump in the version number -- "reorganized menus", and that's it. The same change as in 9.3.1 to 9.3.2, minus the controversial "More About" thing. (I figure they only came up with that while 11.0 was already underway, and they'll inflict it on us later.)

We know that 11.0 must also contain the changes needed to support Netflix, but that still seems like a much smaller change than the one from 9.3 to 9.4, which introduced video streaming, as well as folder play, folder delete, guide during playback, etc. There ought to be something _huge_ in 11.0. But what? (I suppose it may only indicate an architectural reorganization that's invisible to the end user.)

Here's what I've found so far:

* HME apps seem to start up a little faster, but I'm not certain.
* High-def HME apps -- the "Please Wait" stays in the center instead of moving to the upper left. Actually, the HD version of it doesn't appear at launch, only at the end, but it's in the center then.
* Weird artifacts tonight at one point after trick play -- the video zoomed ahead, and then slowed down to below normal speed, all while the audio played normally. And it stayed that way until I trick-played back over the point where the problem started, although I didn't give it very long.


----------



## richsadams

nrc said:


> No idea if it's related, but I seem to be having more problems with TiVo recognizing my Internet connection than before the update. I frequently get the "service not available" message when going to Downloads and Youtube menu.
> 
> I have 60-70% consistently on my wireless strength and have seen no corresponding problems with Internet access from my computers.


I've also noticed the same thing on our Series3 (our TiVo HD hasn't received the update yet). Our TiVo's are all on Ethernet connections (hard wired...no wireless).

Also when YouTube videos load the screen will be black (w/green playing bar present) and audio will begin, then video. The video delay is as much as three or four seconds which causes me to miss the very first part of the video. This happens with every YouTube video now.

The "service not available" on broadband programming has happened repeatedly since v11.0 was installed (never prior to that). If I go out of the download menu, back to TiVo Central and then back into the download menu it then often works.

Networking seems to be fine...photos and music from my iMac, eyeTiVo, Now Playing widget, etc. I haven't had any TiVo software upgrade issues in years. Hmmmm. 

EDIT: I also noticed that after v11.0 update the Series3 system information now shows 157 hours of HD and 1367 of SD recording space. Previously it was 144/1368. Guessing that the partitions have changed a bit.


----------



## mskovrinskie

westside_guy said:


> Nope, I actually do read those after-the-fact messages, and I do know what it said each update was.  I also got a Feature Update reasonably recently (prior to the first service update, if memory serves).
> 
> Interestingly, the earlier "Fall Service Update" had my Tivo down for about an hour, while the one earlier this evening only had me down for about 10 minutes. Also, my System version (after that first service update) was 11.something.p6 or something like that, while now it is 11.0-01-2-652 - so I'm guessing George is right.


I've had several feature and service updates in the past 2 weeks, and just got another message this morning that I got the Fall 2008 service update on my Tivo3.

Unfortunately, they way I learned about this was that my TV was not displaying an image this morning (Vizio blue when there is no HDMI signal) and Tivo green power light was blinking every second instead of solid. I have never seen that before. I had to pull the power to reset it and it did reboot successfully and give me the service update notice.


----------



## Skyhawk85u

mskovrinskie said:


> I've had several feature and service updates in the past 2 weeks, and just got another message this morning that I got the Fall 2008 service update on my Tivo3.
> 
> Unfortunately, they way I learned about this was that my TV was not displaying an image this morning (Vizio blue when there is no HDMI signal) and Tivo green power light was blinking every second instead of solid. I have never seen that before. I had to pull the power to reset it and it did reboot successfully and give me the service update notice.


Damn, I wish I had read that post before I panicked this morning. Same thing for me - just a blinking green power light and nuthin'. After I pulled the plug it rebooted to the "preparing the service update" message. Is this really going to take an hour? I was concerned because I have a hacked 1TB drive in my THD - wasn't sure if that was what caused the problem. I am NOT impressed with this rollout - good thing it didn't happen while I was away for a couple of weeks though!


----------



## Skyhawk85u

Update - it's up now, seems fine. I thought I had 144 HD hours, now it's reporting 157 (SD remains the same at 1367 though.) Everything seems ok with quick look. Whew.


----------



## Skyhawk85u

Very impressive - the new "Video On Demand" just goes to a "Please Wait..." screen. I have good wired Internet connection. How long do I have to wait? It's been 5 minutes so far... very impressive.


----------



## Jimbo713

What does HME stand for?


----------



## jrm01

As of this morning I finally got 11.0 update for my S3. Also, my THD which has had the P3 version for a week also got the 11.0 version this morning.

Previously I had reported a problem with the P3 version on my THD (no cablecards) whereby my Manual Record (by date, time and channel) Season Passes for clear-QAM channels were no longer scheduled, with a message saying the program was no longer in the Guide. The problem is still there with the 11.0 version.

However, I've been in contact with TiVo and they installed some software on my TiVo to gather some info and logs to diagnose the problem. We also found out that by deleting the Season Pass and re-creating it solved the problem. Such Season Passes created under the new software operate just fine. It's only SP created under previous versions that have a problem with the new release.

Also, on my S3 I have 1tb external drive and my HD capacity is now reported as 179 hours instead of 165. The SD capacity remained at 1561. My THD went from 20 to 21 HD hours.


----------



## 20TIL6

Jimbo713 said:


> What does HME stand for?


Hey Man, Enjoy


----------



## RoyK

Had "pending restart" status this morning. I restarted and it installed the new version after which I had a totally gray screen. Nothing worked for a few minutes then I got the menus but no background - only gray screen.

Did another restart and it came up normally.

I expect TiVo will get a lot of calls from customers if that experience is typical.


----------



## RoyK

Skyhawk85u said:


> Very impressive - the new "Video On Demand" just goes to a "Please Wait..." screen. I have good wired Internet connection. How long do I have to wait? It's been 5 minutes so far... very impressive.


It displayed a System unavailable message on mine - Down for maintenance - then I tried it again and it hung on "please wait" for a couple of minutes and came up with the Broadband Video stuff.

I selected Amazon - most recent and its been hanging at Please Wait for quite a while now..

Finally came up.


----------



## dsabine

OMG.....what is the problem Tivo!!!??? I wake up, I'm told "Congratulations, you've received the fall update" what the message should have said was "Dear sir, we regret to inform you that you have been chosen to receive the fall update.

And BTW, I have a WIRED ETHERNET CONNECTION. For those of you that aren't in the know, here's what your experience may be like. Also realize, before writing this post, I restarted my Tivo just in case that would make a difference, it didn't!

*Minutess:Seconds - Description*

2:38 - From Main menu to the Video on "Broadband Video" main menu. 
1:16 - From "Broadband Video" to Music Videos "Most demanded Music Choice"

FOUR MINUTES. I could have watched the video on a dial-up connection from YouTube faster! I thought Tivo was supposed to make my life easier, more convenient. You've implemented a MANDATORY INFORMERCIAL.

Here's the process for those of you not in the know yet:

1. Turn on TV and Tivo
2. Go to Tivo Menu
3. Select the NEW and IMPROVED (LOL) Video on Demand Menu.

4. Let the dog out
5. Brew some coffee
6. Go to the restroom
7. Poor your cup of coffee
8. Sit down in front of the Tivo, "Almost there" 
9. Select Music Choice

10. Go let the dog back in
11. Add the sugar to your coffee that you forgot

12. Sit down in front of the Tivo, "Almost there" 
13. Select your video and wait for the download.

I have a Series 3 HD and 2 Series 1 machines and I am perfectly content with the fact that my series one machines do not do everything that a series 3 does. For the Tivo Execs, What does it take to get get you to understand that you will turn more people off by providing a service that performs poorly that by telling people a service isn't available.

Why not try a test market to see if an update will scale? Apparently this isn't done but what is done is to rush an update into service without proper testing. You seem to be turning me more and more off and away from Tivo. For the same price that I pay for my Tivo service I could have 3 cable boxes and not have to deal with CABLE CARDS and Time Warner.

What do I have to do to roll back my update....PLEASE!!!! Or how about this, seems to work for Microsoft, give me the option downloading the update and reverting if I'm not happy with Tivo lack of planning and apparent lack of testing!


----------



## wmcbrine

Jimbo713 said:


> What does HME stand for?


Home Media Extensions. It's the protocol used by all their network-based apps -- most of the entries in Music, Photos & Showcases, plus VOD, Swivel Search, etc.


----------



## TiVo Steve

My TiVo HD with a Seagate DB35 500GB drive went from 64 hours to 70 hours after last nights upgrade to v11. SD stayed the same at 607 hours. Smooth upgrade.


----------



## wmcbrine

dsabine said:


> 2:38 - From Main menu to the Video on "Broadband Video" main menu.
> 1:16 - From "Broadband Video" to Music Videos "Most demanded Music Choice"


I had a similar problem this morning as well, but on an S2 running 9.3.2. I'd attribute it to their servers being bogged down at the moment, not to the new software. (It may be the process of sending out the update that's bogging them down. It looks like everyone's getting 11.0 at once.)

I still don't have the videos I requested, either.


----------



## RoyK

Just tried transferring a movie from my PC using pytivo. It says it is transferring but after 10 minutes an attempt to play just gets the "please wait then press play" message. The green bar shows NO progress.

Stopped the transfer and switched over to my Toshiba SD-H400 and repeated there. Transfer started and could begin watching immediately!

Edit: My network is wired.


----------



## jlb

Skyhawk85u said:


> Very impressive - the new "Video On Demand" just goes to a "Please Wait..." screen. I have good wired Internet connection. How long do I have to wait? It's been 5 minutes so far... very impressive.





RoyK said:


> It displayed a System unavailable message on mine - Down for maintenance - then I tried it again and it hung on "please wait" for a couple of minutes and came up with the Broadband Video stuff.
> 
> I selected Amazon - most recent and its been hanging at Please Wait for quite a while now..
> 
> Finally came up.





dsabine said:


> OMG.....what is the problem Tivo!!!??? I wake up, I'm told "Congratulations, you've received the fall update" what the message should have said was "Dear sir, we regret to inform you that you have been chosen to receive the fall update.
> 
> And BTW, I have a WIRED ETHERNET CONNECTION. For those of you that aren't in the know, here's what your experience may be like. Also realize, before writing this post, I restarted my Tivo just in case that would make a difference, it didn't!
> 
> *Minutess:Seconds - Description*
> 
> 2:38 - From Main menu to the Video on "Broadband Video" main menu.
> 1:16 - From "Broadband Video" to Music Videos "Most demanded Music Choice"
> 
> FOUR MINUTES. I could have watched the video on a dial-up connection from YouTube faster! I thought Tivo was supposed to make my life easier, more convenient. You've implemented a MANDATORY INFORMERCIAL.
> 
> Here's the process for those of you not in the know yet:
> 
> 1. Turn on TV and Tivo
> 2. Go to Tivo Menu
> 3. Select the NEW and IMPROVED (LOL) Video on Demand Menu.
> 
> 4. Let the dog out
> 5. Brew some coffee
> 6. Go to the restroom
> 7. Poor your cup of coffee
> 8. Sit down in front of the Tivo, "Almost there"
> 9. Select Music Choice
> 
> 10. Go let the dog back in
> 11. Add the sugar to your coffee that you forgot
> 
> 12. Sit down in front of the Tivo, "Almost there"
> 13. Select your video and wait for the download.
> 
> I have a Series 3 HD and 2 Series 1 machines and I am perfectly content with the fact that my series one machines do not do everything that a series 3 does. For the Tivo Execs, What does it take to get get you to understand that you will turn more people off by providing a service that performs poorly that by telling people a service isn't available.
> 
> Why not try a test market to see if an update will scale? Apparently this isn't done but what is done is to rush an update into service without proper testing. You seem to be turning me more and more off and away from Tivo. For the same price that I pay for my Tivo service I could have 3 cable boxes and not have to deal with CABLE CARDS and Time Warner.
> 
> What do I have to do to roll back my update....PLEASE!!!! Or how about this, seems to work for Microsoft, give me the option downloading the update and reverting if I'm not happy with Tivo lack of planning and apparent lack of testing!





wmcbrine said:


> I had a similar problem this morning as well, but on an S2 running 9.3.2. I'd attribute it to their servers being bogged down at the moment, not to the new software. (It may be the process of sending out the update that's bogging them down. It looks like everyone's getting 11.0 at once.)
> 
> I still don't have the videos I requested, either.


Ditto ditto ditto.....

We'll see if it is any better later this afternoon or tomorrow....


----------



## dmbfan36_23

I just woke up, had been up till 4am watching TV, and my Series 3 is at the "Preparing the service update. This may take up to an hour, possibly longer." screen... the problem is, what's normally black on this screen is purple.... so the TiVo guy is purple... my gut says that means it's locked up and this isn't normal. Should I just power cycle it? Thoughts?

EDIT: I mean my "TiVo HD", not my "Series 3".


----------



## Skyhawk85u

It's too bad - TiVo went from a ground breaking company that was very customer oriented to... I don't know what, but now I'm pretty sure this will be my last TiVo. I can get better performance with as much work with an open-source solution that is way more in my control. Hopefully my THD will last long enough and TiVo won't break it for a good long time though. Sorry, I digressed - this is a thread about a poor upgrade rollout. For the guy who has the purple TiVo guy, yeah, try rebooting.


----------



## mazman

dmbfan36_23 said:


> I just woke up, had been up till 4am watching TV, and my Series 3 is at the "Preparing the service update. This may take up to an hour, possibly longer." screen... the problem is, what's normally black on this screen is purple.... so the TiVo guy is purple... my gut says that means it's locked up and this isn't normal. Should I just power cycle it? Thoughts?


Same thing happened to me. It should change to the correct colors in due time.


----------



## HerronScott

dsabine,

I'm not seeing any delays at the moment here with 2 S3's both running 11.0. It took 5 seconds and 3 seconds to perform the 2 actions you listed and a music video download started in less than 1 minute. I know that I've seen others post regarding post-upgrade activity slowing things down for the first day or so as typical. I haven't seen this myself but thought I would mention it.

Scott


----------



## dmbfan36_23

Skyhawk85u said:


> For the guy who has the purple TiVo guy, yeah, try rebooting.


Thanks, I knew I had to... I just needed someone else to agree with me


----------



## dmbfan36_23

mazman said:


> Same thing happened to me. It should change to the correct colors in due time.


Whooops.... well, I power cycled... still on "Almost there. Just a few minutes more..."

EDIT: *phew*, all good.... up and running with 11.0-01-2-652. The unit shows up to 21 HD hours, or 184 SD hours.


----------



## dwgsp

I also received the new firmware on my Tivo HD. I tried Video on Demand at about 7:30AM EST and it seemed to work flawlessly. I tried it again at around 9:30AM and saw the delays that others have described.

I agree with wmcbrine that it may be a server problem. Or it might be an Internet infrastructure problem that is beyond Tivo's control.

It's seems very premature to be bashing Tivo for this.

/Don


----------



## MickeS

VOD worked fine for me.


----------



## Skyhawk85u

I'm mainly bashing TiVo for me waking up to a blinking green power button and a dead TiVo. If this happened during my vacation I'd be screwed. After pulling the power I had to wait maybe a half hour for it to do it's thing and come back to life. This is NOT a good way to roll out an update.


----------



## husky55

MickeS said:


> VOD worked fine for me.


VOD is not working this AM as their server is down....Message "We are sorry...Come back later."

I just received the 11 Fall Upgrade this AM.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

dmbfan36_23 said:


> EDIT: *phew*, all good.... up and running with 11.0-01-2-652. The unit shows up to 21 HD hours, or 184 SD hours.


I have the same version on my TiVoHD, as of this morning. I did have a P03 version earlier, but I guess that was an interim update.


----------



## snathanb

Received the upgrade on both my S3 Tivo's last night.


----------



## lessd

richsadams said:


> I've also noticed the same thing on our Series3 (our TiVo HD hasn't received the update yet). Our TiVo's are all on Ethernet connections (hard wired...no wireless).
> 
> Also when YouTube videos load the screen will be black (w/green playing bar present) and audio will begin, then video. The video delay is as much as three or four seconds which causes me to miss the very first part of the video. This happens with every YouTube video now.
> 
> The "service not available" on broadband programming has happened repeatedly since v11.0 was installed (never prior to that). If I go out of the download menu, back to TiVo Central and then back into the download menu it then often works.
> 
> Networking seems to be fine...photos and music from my iMac, eyeTiVo, Now Playing widget, etc. I haven't had any TiVo software upgrade issues in years. Hmmmm.
> 
> EDIT: I also noticed that after v11.0 update the Series3 system information now shows 157 hours of HD and 1367 of SD recording space. Previously it was 144/1368. Guessing that the partitions have changed a bit.


You had 157 hours of record time before V11 but TiVo did not calculate the number correctly, the total partition for holding recordings is 930GB using a 1TB drive, that did not change with V11 but TiVo is now using an estimate of a little over 5.9GB/hour of space for HD recordings. An standard TiVo-HD now has 21 hours of storage show up. The TiVo-HDXL had software 9.41 that fixed the space calculation and has 157 hours (of HD) with the same 930GB of disk space.


----------



## gmcdonald

Same issue this morning. Got the message service had been updated, which I could not delete. Got an error about data could not be received. Went to the spinning wheel channel update screen. Rebooted everything. 

Came back online, but system ran horribly sluggish. Took forever to go from one TIVO screen to the next. Still could not delete the service update message. Could not see my list of recorded shows.

I thought my externally hacked 1TB drive took a dump. Disconnected it, rebooted, TIVO saw it wasn't there and gave me an option to say goodby to it forever. Declined that option. Shut down external drive and HD box for several minutes. Powered up drive, then TIVO, and finally back to normal.


----------



## aus1ander

I am officially annoyed that TiVo can have a major software revision (to 11.0), clearly a major branch point from the S2 software, and still have SD menus! Why can't they make the VOD menu HD?!


----------



## AbMagFab

aus1ander said:


> I am officially annoyed that TiVo can have a major software revision (to 11.0), clearly a major branch point from the S2 software, and still have SD menus! Why can't they make the VOD menu HD?!


+100!


----------



## wmcbrine

RoyK said:


> Just tried transferring a movie from my PC using pytivo. It says it is transferring but after 10 minutes an attempt to play just gets the "please wait then press play" message.


I don't know what your issue is, but in general, pyTivo works with 11.0. I tested several things yesterday.


----------



## modnar

My TiVo is also on the "Preparing the service update..." page with purple replacing the black colors. I'm assuming it started the update at 2am, so I'm going to unplug then plug it back in.


----------



## modnar

Update: The install must have already been complete when it was frozen, because after unplugging/plugging back in, the TiVo seemed to do its normal startup and started okay. Software version is 11.0.


----------



## HerronScott

Skyhawk85u said:


> Damn, I wish I had read that post before I panicked this morning. Same thing for me - just a blinking green power light and nuthin'. After I pulled the plug it rebooted to the "preparing the service update" message. Is this really going to take an hour? I was concerned because I have a hacked 1TB drive in my THD - wasn't sure if that was what caused the problem. I am NOT impressed with this rollout - good thing it didn't happen while I was away for a couple of weeks though!


Can you do a warm boot on your THD without any problems normally? I had read that one of the Western Digital drives had an issue with warm reboots but only with the S3 model so I'm curious if this is somehow related.

Scott


----------



## RoyK

wmcbrine said:


> I don't know what your issue is, but in general, pyTivo works with 11.0. I tested several things yesterday.


Works fine on all my S2s also. This is a new TiVoHD and I had not tried it with 9.4 so can't say that 11.0 is the problem. It is acting like the transfer speed is VERY slow - i.e. no problem with choosing the file and starting the transfer. The blue LED comes on, etc.

The TiVoHD is on a 4-port switch in my den with the only other thing being a S2 which isn't having a problem.


----------



## Skyhawk85u

HerronScott said:


> Can you do a warm boot on your THD without any problems normally? I had read that one of the Western Digital drives had an issue with warm reboots but only with the S3 model so I'm curious if this is somehow related.
> 
> Scott


I dunno - haven't tried. I'll give it a whirl later though.


----------



## SirDucky

Fall Update
Per talking with support is to include Netflix however it may be slow to release.
______________
I have noticed the slowness . changing items like, Live and going to recordings. 
Viewing a recorded show - 5+ seconds to start the show. Sometimes the audio starts with no video (black screen).

I contacted Tivo support and the rep had me do a cold reboot. 
1. Unplugged everything (2 cable cards, power, digital, internet) except the HDMI cable and DVR Expander.
2. Let sit a good 15 seconds.
3. power up
4. Add cable cards
5. Add everything else.

The slowness is a little better however, when watching a recorded show, it still took almost 5 seconds for the show to appear (black screen for 5 seconds when you're not use to it seems very slow).

Any other sugesstions?


----------



## morac

richsadams said:


> Also when YouTube videos load the screen will be black (w/green playing bar present) and audio will begin, then video. The video delay is as much as three or four seconds which causes me to miss the very first part of the video. This happens with every YouTube video now.


I've been seeing the same thing. It's not every YouTube video, but a fair number of them. Rewinding back to the beginning will play the "blacked out" part.

Also I used to be able to sometimes get wide screen videos to play at 720p, now they all play at 480i (or randomly p) in anamorphic wide screen format.

Interestingly if you set your TV in wide format and then set the TiVo to "panel" aspect while in Live TV, it carries over to YouTube and wide screen videos will show wide screen and normal videos will show normal. Kind of a neat trick if you use 1080i or 720p fixed output mode.


----------



## LoREvanescence

I finally picked up the update this afternoon=)


----------



## djwilso

morac said:


> I've been seeing the same thing. It's not every YouTube video, but a fair number of them. Rewinding back to the beginning will play the "blacked out" part.
> 
> Also I used to be able to sometimes get wide screen videos to play at 720p, now they all play at 480i (or randomly p) in anamorphic wide screen format.


Yep, same here. It happens to me on almost every YouTube video. I always have to rewind back to the beginning to see the start of the video now.

I have the 11.0 Series 3 software.

Dennis


----------



## Turtleboy

I got my update today. I wonder if they flipped the big switch.


----------



## Cainebj

I turned on my TV around 7:20 tonight to watch something and TiVo rebooted and I got the service update no problems so far (S3 HD with an external hard drive).

The entire preparing the update (this may take an hour or more) - took about 45 minutes.


----------



## rastephens

I got the update last night, and my TiVo keeps rebooting while I'm trying to watch stuff. It has rebooted at least 10 or 12 times today. I don't know if it has anything to do with the update or not, I hope the hard drive or DVR expander isn't going bad. It just seems too coincidental with the update coming today.


----------



## jdk4520

When I got home last night, well after the bars! My Tivo was stuck on the "Almost There. Just a few minutes more." And the screen was still up at 12pm, Well I called support and they said they were going to ship me another one at the tune of $150, come on. Is it because of the software update? So I had to go to watch the SEC game somewhere else!!!! I tried leaving it unplugged until I got back home, and now the same screen. Anybody please help.


----------



## mickrussom

I got a new version tonight: 11.0.1-2-648.


----------



## richsadams

morac said:


> I've been seeing the same thing. It's not every YouTube video, but a fair number of them. Rewinding back to the beginning will play the "blacked out" part.
> 
> Also I used to be able to sometimes get wide screen videos to play at 720p, now they all play at 480i (or randomly p) in anamorphic wide screen format.
> 
> Interestingly if you set your TV in wide format and then set the TiVo to "panel" aspect while in Live TV, it carries over to YouTube and wide screen videos will show wide screen and normal videos will show normal. Kind of a neat trick if you use 1080i or 720p fixed output mode.


I watched a few YouTube videos tonight on both our Series3 and THD (the THD got the update today) and things seemed to have improved in one way but got worse in another. The videos seem to be starting on time now. However if I'm not mistaken it appears that it takes slightly longer for them to load. It's as if the system initially started the playback immediately (audio but no video) and is now waiting slightly longer for the data to download and then starts playing. 

On the downside, once a video plays and I select another one or "More like this..." I get the "Can't play?" screen. It refuses to play any more videos until I back all the way out to the original YouTube screen. If I pick a video from there it will play, but after that the "Can't play?" screen comes up. I'm not a big YouTube watcher, but it should work at least as well as it did before the update.

On the plus side, the videos are full-screen on our sets and the quality seems to be much better.

In any case, the broadband seems to be working better than it was yesterday so fingers crossed things are smoothing out a bit...especially by the time Netflix is ready to go.

Every update has had its share of issues, some more than others. This is the first one in many years that I noticed some real issues on one of our TiVo's. Guess I've been lucky. The good news is that to date TiVo has addressed almost every issue that's popped up over the years. I can't think of one that they haven't fixed. It never happens fast enough for those affected, but they do take care of them so hang in there everyone!


----------



## richsadams

jdk4520 said:


> When I got home last night, well after the bars! My Tivo was stuck on the "Almost There. Just a few minutes more." And the screen was still up at 12pm, Well I called support and they said they were going to ship me another one at the tune of $150, come on. Is it because of the software update? So I had to go to watch the SEC game somewhere else!!!! I tried leaving it unplugged until I got back home, and now the same screen. Anybody please help.


Software updates have caused issues for some TiVo's that can be remedied by a simple hard reboot (unplug TiVo, wait about 10 seconds for the hard drive to spin down and then plug TiVo back in). Other times it takes more to correct data corruption and sometimes the result is a failed hard drive. Generally it isn't the software causing hardware failure, it's usually the result of the latest version being downloaded to one of the two boot partitions it uses and that particular partition having bad sectors in an area of the hard drive that had been unused previously.

That said, you can try a hard reboot. If that doesn't resolve things you can try using TiVo's built-in diagnostics called "Kickstarts". If that doesn't work you could pull the drive and test it using Western Digital's Lifeguard program. If it fails it's time for a new hard drive. If it passes you can re-image it with Instant Cake or buy a new (larger) drive and use IC. Or you can purchase a new, ready to install hard drive from Weaknees or DVRUpgrade. Hopefully it's nothing serious like that though, but again unfortunately there are always reports of failed hard drives when Tivo issues an update.

Best of luck and let us know how things go.


----------



## countz3r0

I got the update on my THD w/My DVR Entender, I'm at 11.0.648... 

Whenever i playback anything, and hit fast forward, and then press play, there's an approximately ~10 second delay before the sound kicks back on... REALLY ANNOYING... setup thru HDMI straight into a Samsung HDTV... This issue never happened before...

Anyone getting this problem? I did a soft reboot, didn't see to get better...


----------



## aaronwt

I know 5 of my boxes got the update at the same time. So far I haven't seen any problems with those five boxes(2 TiVoHD, 3Series3)
I've seen no slowness when picking an item to watch or anything else. As far as I can tell everything works the same way as before, which was basically flawless.

I haven't looked at any YouTube content yet though. So I'll give that a try tonight.


----------



## riekl

aaronwt said:


> I know 5 of my boxes got the update at the same time. So far I haven't seen any problems with those five boxes(2 TiVoHD, 3Series3)
> I've seen no slowness when picking an item to watch or anything else. As far as I can tell everything works the same way as before, which was basically flawless.
> 
> I haven't looked at any YouTube content yet though. So I'll give that a try tonight.


You probably won't see many problems since this is a phantom update. Even Tivo can't create many bugs when they dont change anything but the version number.

Bitterly disappointed that this is all we get in our annual fall upgrade, some re-arranged menus. Sigh.


----------



## jgerry

Got home last night late, around 3:30 am, and I had the update to 11.0. I didn't notice much difference. Is the Netflix streaming supposed to be in there somewhere? I've got it on my Xbox now anyway, so it's no big deal, but I'd like to try it out.

I did find a problem this morning though. I'm at my computer, and I tried to transfer a few shows to my Mac to watch them while doing some work. I transferred the shows via Tivo Transfer just fine, but when trying to play them with the Toast Video Player, it gives me the following error:



> The movie cannot be decoded properly.
> 
> Please make sure that you entered the correct Media Access Key (MAK) in your Tivo Transfer application.


My MAK is the same, it's still in there and hasn't changed. But I can't watch anything on my Mac now. Bummer.


----------



## donaudio

I think the update fried my HD. My Series 3 just keeps rebooting and never gets past the powering up screen. Did hard reboots several times with everything disconnected from the Tivo except the HDMI cable and the same thing happened. Now waiting for an exchange unit.


----------



## jdk4520

donaudio said:


> I think the update fried my HD. My Series 3 just keeps rebooting and never gets past the powering up screen. Did hard reboots several times with everything disconnected from the Tivo except the HDMI cable and the same thing happened. Now waiting for an exchange unit.


My tivo won't get off the Almost there screen. See my previous post on this thread and the reply. 
Did you have to spend $150 for a new unit?


----------



## jdk4520

Nothings working! I have never taken apart th e machine. Shouldn't they provide replacements if this problem is directly related to their update?


----------



## richsadams

riekl said:


> Bitterly disappointed that this is all we get in our annual fall upgrade, some re-arranged menus. Sigh.


Dissapointment comes from unmet expectations. What did you expect them to do? I mean you can already order pizza...what's left? 

And where are the people that complain (bitterly) that TiVo is too bloated with features already?

Seriously, AFAIK (other than what we can see on the surface) none of us know what lurks inside this latest update. Historically a number of features were turned on after updates were installed that weren't immediately available. Clues about upcoming features have been floating around for a while now including Amazon VOD HD (no matter what they deny) Netflix, the current program playing in a menu (already working in ComcasTiVo GUI), etc. Various features like eSATA were turned on a while after an update. Without seeing the code (Spike?) I wouldn't pass judgement just yet.


----------



## jgerry

My media access issues seem to be resolved. I updated from Toast 9.0.2 to 9.0.4 and all seems to be well now.


----------



## moyekj

riekl said:


> You probably won't see many problems since this is a phantom update. Even Tivo can't create many bugs when they dont change anything but the version number.
> 
> Bitterly disappointed that this is all we get in our annual fall upgrade, some re-arranged menus. Sigh.


 There are several behind the scenes updates not immediately apparent. At least 2 of them are pretty critical:
* Fix to the scheduling bug where with 9.4 some people Tivo would no longer schedule anything to record unless re-arrangeing SPs periodically.
* Lay the groundwork for Netflix decoding

Those 2 alone are very important and I'm sure there's more we don't know about...


----------



## donaudio

jdk4520 said:


> My tivo won't get off the Almost there screen. See my previous post on this thread and the reply.
> Did you have to spend $150 for a new unit?


Yes I did. Don


----------



## jdk4520

donaudio said:


> Yes I did. Don


Why should we have to pay to fix their problems


----------



## cambler

Well, this update hosed me across the house.

My two series-2 boxes now have audio between .75 second and 1.5 seconds behind the video on all channels.

My series-3 HD box "forgets" that non-digital channels exist every few hours. Screen goes black, can't tune to them, must reboot box to get them back.

Thanks, Tivo!


----------



## jdk4520

Well, after enough complaining I got the exchange for free.


----------



## ah30k

My S3 has been having problems after the update. I lost all non-basic Fios channels and had to have Verizon reinitialize my cards. Does not sound like it should be related to the upgrade but being that it happened the same day I got the upgrade reboot it makes me wonder. The S3 has rebooted twice since the upgrade as a result of normal operations such as hitting 'record' on a live show. I've now had both my daughter and wife yell at me saying 'What the heck is wrong with this thing, it is all screwed up!"


----------



## ldconfig

The update to 11 went as smooth as silk. And i did expect more like Netflix. Dec the first my *** And for the pizza thing to me its offensive. As a disabled person thats not allowed to drive i do all my banking all my shopping and bill paying over the internet. This pizza order thing is cash only so to be its useless. If your gonna add a 21st. century feature why make the payment method any less? It leaves some of us out.
have a great day 
ld


----------



## pac1999

I am not sure if this is related to the fall service update or not. The morning that I received the update CinemaxHD and STRZHD both stopped working. They now continually display adds for TW on Demand. Even after several reboots. this could be related to the SDV but all other channels I lost for SDV just show up as a gray screen. Has anyone else in San Diego run into this problem?


----------



## Hickoryw

cambler said:


> My series-3 HD box "forgets" that non-digital channels exist every few hours. Screen goes black, can't tune to them, must reboot box to get them back.


Same here, took the update yesterday, when I got up this morning and turned on my TV all of my non HD channels were just black on my "virgin" Tivo HD. I have cable with no cablecards and over the air HD. I rebooted and they were back, but if this is going to happen continually, it's going to be a problem.

My 5 1/2 year old series 2 which took the update like a week or two ago seems to be unaffected.

By the way is the signal strength meter only for over the air channels (I guess it would make sense)? Because I could only get it to tune to them and not any of the cable channels when I was trying to diagnose what was going on.


----------



## morac

Hickoryw said:


> By the way is the signal strength meter only for over the air channels (I guess it would make sense)? Because I could only get it to tune to them and not any of the cable channels when I was trying to diagnose what was going on.


There is a signal strength meter for cable channels under the Channel Settings. It's separate from the one for OTA channels. If I remember correctly I don't think it returns anything useful for analog channels.


----------



## V7Goose

rastephens said:


> I got the update last night, and my TiVo keeps rebooting while I'm trying to watch stuff. It has rebooted at least 10 or 12 times today. I don't know if it has anything to do with the update or not, I hope the hard drive or DVR expander isn't going bad. It just seems too coincidental with the update coming today.


Me too! Both of my boxes had received earlier versions of the Fall Update over the past several weeks without problem. Unfortunately, the S3 box got 11.0-01-2-652 last night and now has major problems! It ran fine all day long, letting me watch and dub four or five movies to DVD, but sometime around 1700 it lost it's mind. Since then it has been in a variable reboot loop. I say "variable" because the reboot point is rarely the same. Some times it reboots before it even completed the last one, sometimes it reboots very quickly after it finishes a boot, and occasionally it completes a reboot and stays up long enough to get channel info and start scheduled recordings that were already in progress, but eventually reboots within about 30 minutes.

My HD box has also received this update, but so far still works. I can only guess how long that will last! Boo Hiss!


----------



## V7Goose

FYI - no idea if this will last or not, but seems at the moment that I might have my S3 straightened out. Here are the simple steps I tried:


Unplugged the S3 and left it off for about an hour while we watched regular TV.
While off, I reseated the eSATA cable in both the S3 and external drive.
Turned of the external drive.
After about an hour, I rebooted the S3.
When it said it could not find the external drive, I turned the drive back on and rebooted the S3 again.
That's it. The box rebooted fine and has been working for about an hour now. Hope it stays up. I have no idea if all of those steps were needed or not; I just thought I'd try as many things as possible before I went to the kickstart codes. I'll note here that before this afternoon and just after the most recent Fall Update, I had experienced no spontaneous reboots on this machine (at least none I know about), and I have had absolutely zero problems with the external drive. I had no reason to suspect a problem with it and still don't know if it was in any way causing the problem. The only reason I even messed with it and the eSATA cable was because I had no idea what else to try.


----------



## richsadams

Here's a bit of holiday cheer for those that have received v11.0...

Netflix now available on TiVo.

Works great! If you don't find it on your Video On Demand menu yet, force a connection to TiVo and it should show up after it installs. :up:


----------



## Skyhawk85u

richsadams said:


> Here's a bit of holiday cheer for those that have received v11.0...
> 
> Netflix now available on TiVo.
> 
> Works great! If you don't find it on your Video On Demand menu yet, force a connection to TiVo and it should show up after it installs. :up:


Is that better than Amazon Unbox (which I've used only a couple times)?


----------



## ghuido

Got the Tivo HD V. 11 update Saturday.

Everything was working fine until I hit the Channel up Button to change a channel. At that point everything froze on the screen. Nothing would work nor respond to the remote control. The Box just froze. 

It took two hard reboot's to get it back up and working. Hopefully it resolves it self.

Anyone have any clue what is causing all these problems? Seems like the Beta testing wasn't all the great.


----------



## richsadams

Skyhawk85u said:


> Is that better than Amazon Unbox (which I've used only a couple times)?


IMO it's better than Amazon because you can download HD material and even the SD comes in full 16:9 wide screen. The downside is that you have to subscribe to Netflix Unlimited Service which IIRC is another $8.99/month now. (They have a two-week free trial offer.) On the positive side for Amazon you can rent one video at a time plus there are many rumors that Amazon will begin offering HD soon.


----------



## richsadams

ghuido said:


> Anyone have any clue what is causing all these problems? Seems like the Beta testing wasn't all the great.


There do seem to be a lot of odd bugs but nothing that's affecting everyone based on reports here.  I've seen networking issues...not mine, theirs when trying to use broadband. It seems like a hard reboot resolves a lot of issues, but not some.

For those experiencing problems it might be worthwhile to force another connection. I did that yesterday afternoon (chasing Netflix rumors) and the download was fairly large based on the time it took to load (usually only a few minutes if that). After it loaded the Netflix feature was there and TiVo has been behaving better. YMMV.


----------



## ah30k

Mine seems to have settled down since the burst of gremlins the day after the upgrade. Hopefully it cleaned up after itself and got its act in order on its own.


----------



## hagios

Hello all. Thanks for all of the great info on this thread. I'm typically a lurker, since I have had minimal probs with my TiVoHD. But not this time...

I received the upgrade over the weekend. I receive OTA and since the upgrade a couple of the channels just display a blank black screen (no video or audio). I am getting a strong signal strength on those channels. Also, I can pick the up on my TVs tuner, so the problem is related to the TiVo box itself.

In fact, I called Tech Support this morning and while I was on hold I was fooling around with it and I got one of the channels to work for a little bit. Once I changed the channel and went back it was blank again. 

CSR said that they were unaware of this type of issue since the upgrade. She had me rerun the guided setup to no avail. They sent a case up to the next level to check it out. 

Anyone else out there with similar probs?


----------



## caryrae73

My Tivo HD has worked fine since the update and the Netflix works great picture looks pretty good, I have Qwest up to 3 mbps connection and use the wireless adapter on the TiVo and wasn't sure if that speed would make for a good picture but it looks good. Pretty cool.


----------



## cambler

hagios said:


> Anyone else out there with similar probs?


Yes, rather a lot of us, if this forum is any indication. When you speak with them next, you might want to refer to this forum and assure the representative that this is something that more than just a few people are noticing.


----------



## Dmon4u

Got a TiVo HD XL in September.

There was an update of some sort about a month later and I got the dreaded ""HDMI Connection Not Permitted" sign. The Digital Channels had all shut off, both Picture and Audio. The Analog ones worked perfectly.

I tried 4 different Cables and ran through an OPPO HDMI switch (or direct) and still no luck fixing this. Finally I used Reboot and that fixed it.

Now, after this newest Update, I have the problem again.

I ran through all the possible fixes and even unplugged/replugged the unit and still no satisfaction.

It's not the TV - because I also have a HD STB, Blu-Ray Player, DVD Player, Media PC and WD TV (all of which have HDMI) and have had all these work on their own and/or through the OPPO Switch. Plus, I also have a second HD TV (26") that works fine with any of these.

Not sure what to do now other than curse that I need to use Component instead of HDMI !

Pretty darned expensive piece of equipment to not have a working HDMI connection.

I can't find any advice that helps me with this situation.


----------



## MickeS

jdk4520 said:


> Well, after enough complaining I got the exchange for free.


I'm amazed. Nobody was willing to do anything for me when I called, after their update crashed my TiVo when they updated last time. Good for you.

I ended up replacing my harddrive with a bigger one, but all recordings were lost. And the harddrive was NOT defective in any way, I ran many checks on it.

It's sad that TiVo still can't do upgrades without crashing some TiVos.


----------



## hagios

cambler said:


> Yes, rather a lot of us, if this forum is any indication. When you speak with them next, you might want to refer to this forum and assure the representative that this is something that more than just a few people are noticing.


I did mention this forum when I called.

So, you are experiencing the same problem with blank channels? I thought I had scanned through all of the posts on this thread and I only saw one other post of this specific problem. Perhaps I missed something. Any luck in getting channels to "reappear?"


----------



## jrm01

hagios said:


> I did mention this forum when I called.
> 
> So, you are experiencing the same problem with blank channels? I thought I had scanned through all of the posts on this thread and I only saw one other post of this specific problem. Perhaps I missed something. Any luck in getting channels to "reappear?"


I have TiVo HD with OTA and have not had any problems since the update. Did you try re-booting the TiVo?


----------



## wtherrell

MickeS said:


> I'm amazed. Nobody was willing to do anything for me when I called, after their update crashed my TiVo when they updated last time. Good for you.
> 
> I ended up replacing my harddrive with a bigger one, but all recordings were lost. And the harddrive was NOT defective in any way, I ran many checks on it.
> 
> It's sad that TiVo still can't do upgrades without crashing some TiVos.


I received the update Sunday night and Tivo froze on reboot. Pulled the power plug for 30 seconds and replugged. Tivo booted OK but all channels were blank gray screens. Pulled the ethernet cable out, then the power plug. One minute later reinserted the ethernet cable, then the power cable. Tivo rebooted and all the channels were back.


----------



## ah30k

Ah, the old pull-power, pull-network, pull-power trick.

Seriously, there do seem to be more gremlins related to this update more than previous ones.


----------



## hagios

jrm01 said:


> I have TiVo HD with OTA and have not had any problems since the update. Did you try re-booting the TiVo?


yeah. I tried cold and hard boots. I tried rescanning for channels too and everything else I know to do. Glad to hear your's is okay.

Everything else is working fine...it's just I'm missing those two channels and their subs...


----------



## husky55

No sound from Netflix movies from TivoHD. Toslink optical from Tivo to Pioneer receiver, HDMI from Tivo to Samsung LCD. Same setup, never a problem until now.
Cable TV is working fine.

I do get sound from the HDMI to the TV but no sound from the Toslink to the receiver. Since we have an elaborate 7.1 sound system, TV speaker and sound were replaced with the Pioneer and Klipsh speakers.

I guess a return to component cables and optical audio may solve this, but I don't want to lose the 1080p resolution of the TV.

Sound from YouTube is OK. Hoping for a firmware update soon from the 11.0. Wonder if anybody else has this problem or is it confined to me.


----------



## cambler

hagios said:


> I did mention this forum when I called.
> 
> So, you are experiencing the same problem with blank channels? I thought I had scanned through all of the posts on this thread and I only saw one other post of this specific problem. Perhaps I missed something. Any luck in getting channels to "reappear?"


Tuning around until I hit a working channel and going back works about 50% of the time. Otherwise, a reboot is needed, and then the problem returns within 24 hours.


----------



## donaudio

jdk4520 said:


> Well, after enough complaining I got the exchange for free.


After complaining and calling Tivo Corporate I got the exchange for $75.00. I am out of warranty and happy enough with this solution.


----------



## thenightfly42

Are we also listing new features of this update in this thread?

Go to a folder in Now Playing and hit Play. TiVo says that it will start playing the oldest item in the folder, then continue through the rest of the folder!


----------



## wmcbrine

thenightfly42 said:


> Go to a folder in Now Playing and hit Play. TiVo says that it will start playing the oldest item in the folder, then continue through the rest of the folder!


That was a new feature in 9.4, not 11.0.


----------



## Jonathan_S

thenightfly42 said:


> Go to a folder in Now Playing and hit Play. TiVo says that it will start playing the oldest item in the folder, then continue through the rest of the folder!


Which actually seems to have an annoying side effect. 
When you use the folder play option the oldest item always seems to start playing from the beginning, which will cause the TiVo to "forget" where it had been paused.

I'm still occasionally using it because 'play' used to just open a folder, not trigger folder play. Then I'll have to got find where I'd left it paused.

Certainly not a big deal, but an occasional minor irritation.


----------



## MichaelK

Jonathan_S said:


> Which actually seems to have an annoying side effect.
> When you use the folder play option the oldest item always seems to start playing from the beginning, which will cause the TiVo to "forget" where it had been paused.
> 
> I'm still occasionally using it because 'play' used to just open a folder, not trigger folder play. Then I'll have to got find where I'd left it paused.
> 
> Certainly not a big deal, but an occasional minor irritation.


if i recall- the pause point says for each individual show and playing any single show observes that pause point. BUT folder play sets it's OWN pause point and that one is only observed by folder play.


----------



## MichaelK

husky55 said:


> No sound from Netflix movies from TivoHD. Toslink optical from Tivo to Pioneer receiver, HDMI from Tivo to Samsung LCD. Same setup, never a problem until now.
> Cable TV is working fine.
> 
> I do get sound from the HDMI to the TV but no sound from the Toslink to the receiver. Since we have an elaborate 7.1 sound system, TV speaker and sound were replaced with the Pioneer and Klipsh speakers.
> 
> I guess a return to component cables and optical audio may solve this, but I don't want to lose the 1080p resolution of the TV.
> 
> Sound from YouTube is OK. Hoping for a firmware update soon from the 11.0. Wonder if anybody else has this problem or is it confined to me.


my vote is that the audio encoding that netflx uses cant be decoded by your receiver (threads here make note that it's some crap becasue windrows DRM doesn't work with better audio choices)- I think there's a setting on the tivo as to what type of audio to send over optical- try flipping that. But i think there's a downside as far as quality by flipping that setting. I'm no audiophile so i forget the specifics.


----------



## greg_burns

thenightfly42 said:


> Are we also listing new features of this update in this thread?
> 
> Go to a folder in Now Playing and hit Play. TiVo says that it will start playing the oldest item in the folder, then continue through the rest of the folder!





wmcbrine said:


> That was a new feature in 9.4, not 11.0.


Has this always played the oldest first? That makes sense that it does, but it seems to me the first (and last) time I used the play folder feature it played the newest first which seemed illogical at the time. And why I never bothered with it again.

I'm probably just misremembering.


----------



## Poochie

When my TiVo S3 updated last week to version 11 (from 9.4), I think it also changed my output from "Native" to "720p Fixed". I noticed this because I wasn't seeing the resolution change when watching 1080i or 480i content.

My TiVo is hooked via HDMI through a Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switch to a Sony HS20 projector, which was more than likely in 'standby' when the TiVo upgraded, in case this matters.

I also have seen some speculation around using 720p Fixed to cure some aspect-ratio problems with the new Netflix feature and Native res - I left my TiVo in 720p Fixed for an unrelated reason, so I cannot weigh in on how Netflix interacts with Native res (I wanted to "try 720p Fixed out" to see if I liked the tivo scaler/deinterlacer better or as well as my PJ's scaler)

Anyone else have their resolution setting changed by the update? I realize there's a tiny, tiny chance that a human actually changed the setting instead of the update itself, and I really don't mind having it changed, I just kinda noticed it as an anomaly. I've had no issues with v11, and only a quick test of the Netflix feature which appeared to work fine for me, so I'm not complaining in any way, just curious.


----------



## morac

Poochie said:


> When my TiVo S3 updated last week to version 11 (from 9.4), I think it also changed my output from "Native" to "720p Fixed". I noticed this because I wasn't seeing the resolution change when watching 1080i or 480i content.


I'm seeing the same problem. You can read my take on it and the work arounds I found in this post.


----------



## davinwv

morac said:


> I'm seeing the same problem. You can read my take on it and the work arounds I found in this post.


morac:

I'm having the same issue with my Sony TV. I wonder if TiVo is aware of this bug? I do not want to pull my entertainment cabinet apart to run component cable!!

Hopefully, TiVo will send out a hotfix or something.


----------



## morac

davinwv said:


> I'm having the sme issue with my Sony TV. I wonder if TiVo is aware of this bug? I do not want to pull my entertainment cabinet apart to run component cable!!


I would suggest calling it in. The phone support won't be able to fix the problem, but hopefully they will be a running tally of reported problems. BTW I have a Sony TV as well (XBR4).

As for other "fixes" besides pulling apart your entertainment center, you can switch to either 720 or 1080i fixed, and/or you can use the aspect button on your remote to switch to "Panel" mode.

I'd actually do that, but my TV has a +1 mode which disables overscan, if I let the TiVo handle the aspect then the +1 mode doesn't work correctly since the TiVo is handling the video size.


----------



## Skyhawk85u

I have been so confused with video size since I got my widescreen TV. It seems like sometimes I need to have TiVo handle the aspect ratio, sometimes I need the TV to do it. Sometimes there are black bars around all 4 sides and there's nothing I can do to get rid of them. And I'm a techie kind of guy - if I'm confused there is definitely something confusing!


----------



## V7Goose

Skyhawk85u said:


> I have been so confused with video size since I got my widescreen TV. It seems like sometimes I need to have TiVo handle the aspect ratio, sometimes I need the TV to do it. Sometimes there are black bars around all 4 sides and there's nothing I can do to get rid of them. And I'm a techie kind of guy - if I'm confused there is definitely something confusing!


Don't feel too bad about the confusion- it truly is a lot different than the old "turn it on and watch what you get." When I got my first HD TV I was obsessed with trying to understand it all so that I could be assured that I was always watching the "correct" aspect ratio and the best possible picture quality. And it gets even worse when you throw DVDs and homemade DVDs into the mix, and almost incomprehensible when you add a second brand of HDTV to the same house! Probably the biggest confusion at first is understanding that each brand of HDTV gives different options when trying to select the aspect ratio, and the TiVo functions like another HDTV.

Here is the first clue to aspect ratio selection on the TiVo - if you are watching an HD channel, you cannot change the aspect ratio you see. That is why you sometimes hit the aspect button on the remote and see the "full" "panel" and "zoom" display on the screen, but the picture does not change. Occasionally an HD channel will broadcast a picture in 4:3 letterbox (with black bars on sides and top/bottom), and there is nothing you can do to make TiVo expand it to fill the screen. I find this most often on PBS HD.

The next problem is to understand the specific quirks of your TV scaling. For example, my Sony will not let you make a 760 or 1080 signal narrower, but my Mitsubishi will. I eventually settled for a hybrid output on the TiVo that broadcasts all SD pictures at 480P and all HD signals at whatever they come in. This works well unless your TV takes too long to switch resolutions. Good luck!


----------



## jlib

In Season Pass setup I used to be able to change the _keep until_ date from the the default _until space is needed_ all the way up to a week and, finally, _until I delete_. Now I can only select the default or _until I delete,_ nothing in between.

There is a regional weekly program that repeats multiple times during the week that does not honor the first run only preference in the Season Pass so I would set it to keep for 7 days and keep only one and that prevented multiple duplicate recordings.

It's not the end of the world but I wonder why it was removed since it is still a selection for individual recordings.


----------



## Jonathan_S

jlib said:


> In Season Pass setup I used to be able to change the _keep until_ date from the the default _until space is needed_ all the way up to a week and, finally, _until I delete_. Now I can only select the default or _until I delete,_ nothing in between.


Interesting. I've never seen that option for season passes on any of my TiVos.

(For already recorded shows, sure. They've all had that. But not for SPs. For those I've only ever seen the two options you described)


----------



## Scubaboy

Poochie said:


> When my TiVo S3 updated last week to version 11 (from 9.4), I think it also changed my output from "Native" to "720p Fixed". I noticed this because I wasn't seeing the resolution change when watching 1080i or 480i content.
> 
> My TiVo is hooked via HDMI through a Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switch to a Sony HS20 projector, which was more than likely in 'standby' when the TiVo upgraded, in case this matters.
> 
> I also have seen some speculation around using 720p Fixed to cure some aspect-ratio problems with the new Netflix feature and Native res - I left my TiVo in 720p Fixed for an unrelated reason, so I cannot weigh in on how Netflix interacts with Native res (I wanted to "try 720p Fixed out" to see if I liked the tivo scaler/deinterlacer better or as well as my PJ's scaler)
> 
> Anyone else have their resolution setting changed by the update? I realize there's a tiny, tiny chance that a human actually changed the setting instead of the update itself, and I really don't mind having it changed, I just kinda noticed it as an anomaly. I've had no issues with v11, and only a quick test of the Netflix feature which appeared to work fine for me, so I'm not complaining in any way, just curious.





morac said:


> I'm seeing the same problem. You can read my take on it and the work arounds I found in this post.





davinwv said:


> morac:
> 
> I'm having the same issue with my Sony TV. I wonder if TiVo is aware of this bug? I do not want to pull my entertainment cabinet apart to run component cable!!
> 
> Hopefully, TiVo will send out a hotfix or something.


My box automatically updated early this week. And I seem to be having a similar problem. My HD channels come in fine, but now all of my SD channels are squeezed narrow. It fills top to bottom, but left and right is pushed inward. I am going to put a call in to Tivo as well.


----------



## AbMagFab

Scubaboy said:


> My box automatically updated early this week. And I seem to be having a similar problem. My HD channels come in fine, but now all of my SD channels are squeezed narrow. It fills top to bottom, but left and right is pushed inward. I am going to put a call in to Tivo as well.


Go into settings, and set the aspect ratio to 16x9?


----------



## Scubaboy

AbMagFab said:


> Go into settings, and set the aspect ratio to 16x9?


That has been my setting. The SD always has black bars on either side, but after this last update all my SD channels are even more squeezed. The picture makes everyone look tall and thin and out of proportion. I have checked all of my settings on the tv and on the box and everything is exactly as it has always been. The problem just occurred after 11.0 was installed.


----------



## AbMagFab

Scubaboy said:


> That has been my setting. The SD always has black bars on either side, but after this last update all my SD channels are even more squeezed. The picture makes everyone look tall and thin and out of proportion. I have checked all of my settings on the tv and on the box and everything is exactly as it has always been. The problem just occurred after 11.0 was installed.


Did you check the resolution setting in the Tivo? Sounds like you're sending 480i or something.

Or in your TV, make sure the Sony TV is set to "Full" mode.


----------



## proudx

after a recorded tivo suggesations finishes followed by a recorded scheduled analog recording on the same analog channel on my s3, sometimes when the next show comes on if on the same channel it has major studder. this started after the v11 upgrade. see post below for more details.
studder can be broken with a channel change or fast forward to live.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=412920


----------



## LoREvanescence

Everything has been great for me since the update. No issues at all

My only disappointment right now is not tivo's fault, but I have no TiVo for a while it seems=\

We lost power about 36 hours ago and they are saying it will be anywhere between 1 and 3 more days before our power is restored here. I'm hoping I'll have power back in time for prison break on Monday night=)


----------



## murraymh

I got the update 6 days ago & everything went just fine....go figure.

I turned the tivo on & there was the message that I was updated and there you go...no fuss, no muss.

Just to let you all know that sometimes things go the way you hope & expect them to go...yes even with tivo.

BTW, aside from the netflix stuff, (which I probably will never use) I don't see what this update has improved.


----------



## steve614

murraymh said:


> Just to let you all know that sometimes things go the way you hope & expect them to go...yes even with tivo.


Yes, with 86,000+ members on this forum, if something was seriously wrong with the update, this thread would be beyond 1000 posts by now.  
I think most people post only when they have problems.


murraymh said:


> BTW, aside from the netflix stuff, (which I probably will never use) I don't see what this update has improved.


I have noticed a slight speed increase when dealing with my NPL, not much, but noticeable.
And I now have a 21 hour HD recording capacity instead of 20. (WooHoo, one whole hour!  )


----------



## mrkygeek

Same problem with TIVO HD connecting using HDMI to Sony TV. Connection displaying ""HDMI Connection Not Permitted" sign after last update.

TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Account & System Information > System Information shows "HDCP not enabled.

Issue definitely related to latest software update! Tried all the steps from http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...R_is_displaying_Viewing_is_Not_Permitted.html not luck! Hope Tivo finds some solution quickly


----------



## proudx

steve614 said:


> Yes, with 86,000+ members on this forum, if something was seriously wrong with the update, this thread would be beyond 1000 posts by now.
> I think most people post only when they have problems.
> 
> I have noticed a slight speed increase when dealing with my NPL, not much, but noticeable.
> And I now have a 21 hour HD recording capacity instead of 20. (WooHoo, one whole hour!  )


They fixed my audio drop out issue on my s3 when first selecting some digital OTA channels. thats a good thing


----------



## richsadams

mrkygeek said:


> Same problem with TIVO HD connecting using HDMI to Sony TV. Connection displaying ""HDMI Connection Not Permitted" sign after last update.
> 
> TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Account & System Information > System Information shows "HDCP not enabled.
> 
> Issue definitely related to latest software update! Tried all the steps from http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...R_is_displaying_Viewing_is_Not_Permitted.html not luck! Hope Tivo finds some solution quickly


I wouldn't be too quick to jump to that conclusion...although it may have exacerbated the issue. Sony TV/HDMI problems have been around for years. A search of the AVS Forum turns up quite a few threads and many posts on the subject (most having nothing to do with TiVo). I've no idea why HDMI and the HDCP handshake are an issue with Sony TV's, but you definitely have company in that respect.

EDIT: I remember seeing this as a solution for some a while back...



> The order of cutting gear on should be SONY AVR, TIVO, THEN SONY TV. If that doesn't work try a different sequence.


----------



## bicker

steve614 said:


> Yes, with 86,000+ members on this forum, if something was seriously wrong with the update, this thread would be beyond 1000 posts by now.
> I think most people post only when they have problems.


Both very good points, often forgotten by some.


----------



## Kristin

steve614 said:


> Yes, with 86,000+ members on this forum, if something was seriously wrong with the update, this thread would be beyond 1000 posts by now.


You're wrong. A lot of us are lurkers who read to see if others have the same problem but never post anything.  FYI - I did call Tivo and have gotten no help with my s3 which gets gray screen of death about once or twice a day now since the update.


----------



## steve614

Kristin said:


> You're wrong. A lot of us are lurkers who read to see if others have the same problem but never post anything.  FYI - I did call Tivo and have gotten no help with my s3 which gets gray screen of death about once or twice a day now since the update.


Well then, all I can say is you lurkers need to post more often. 

A thread with 1000 posts might attract more attention to the Tivo people who post here, rather than the measley 278 posts that this thread has now.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

Kristin said:


> You're wrong. A lot of us are lurkers who read to see if others have the same problem but never post anything.  FYI - I did call Tivo and have gotten no help with my s3 which gets gray screen of death about once or twice a day now since the update.


plenty of people to post if there are problems

look at the cable card threads
look at the QAM mapping threads
look at TiVo VS Dish threads

If it is a topic of interest, and bugs certainly are a topic of interest, and there is something to post about it will get a large post count; lurkers not withstanding.

the things I have seen so far are more in the category of real specific bugs. There is the going straight from v8 to 11 on an un-subbed TiVo and the various HDMI issues with specific equipment like Sony. Other bugs I have seen reported as cleared up, like the scheduling bug.

This update has been pretty much like the others except perhaps a bit cleaner since it did not try and change any major functionality. I look forward to next years first update doing even more to clean up bugs.


----------



## dig_duggler

bkdtv said:


> The software definitely fixes the issue with Season Passes. It may or may not introduce a new issue with Clear QAM channels.


Not so much. The issue persists.


----------



## seggers

murraymh said:


> I got the update 6 days ago & everything went just fine....go figure.
> 
> I turned the tivo on & there was the message that I was updated and there you go...no fuss, no muss.
> 
> Just to let you all know that sometimes things go the way you hope & expect them to go...yes even with tivo.
> 
> BTW, aside from the netflix stuff, (which I probably will never use) I don't see what this update has improved.


After reading some of the stories here, I dreaded getting the update.

However, it went off without issue. I now get 21 and not 20 as listed.

There is one bug though. My wife found the youTube option and is now streaming incredably crappy 80's Canadian shows that she remembers watching as a kid, through my 73 tv and moaning that the quality isn't so good! 

Seggers


----------



## Balzer

With all the problems people seem to have, just wanted to say I've received the update and have had *zero* problems. Love the TivoHD!


----------



## prices10

I'd like to add my name to the list of people experiencing lock-up problems since this update. It's happened twice this evening and it's a brand new problem for me. I've had the unit for a couple of years.
And it's just happened again...

p.s. just a thought... I got the update Friday, but only read the Netflix message tonight. I haven't tried using Netflix yet but I did go to the Netflix ooption on the Tivo just before the first lock-up. Coincidence??


----------



## RoyK

My TiVoHD (purchased Thanksgiving) with Motorola M-cards upgraded to 9.4b immediately after I installed it and worked just fine until it received the Version 11 upgrade about 10 days later.

*Since the upgrade, however, the unit looses ALL the cable channels including analog! leaving only a gray screen.* If I have the cable company send a hit it starts working again but looses ALL the channels again within a couple of hours.

OTA channels work fine. Menus work fine. Can play recorded shows except for those recorded when in the gray screen mode.

I'm now on my 3rd cable card - all with the exact same problem.

If I remove the cable card then all the analog channels work great.
This is a show stopper. *Bottom line I can't use the TiVo HD for digital and HD channels since the upgrade* - which is what I bought it for!


----------



## sandwiches

Same problem here with my Tivo HD + WD DVR Expander. A few days after the update, my Tivo would just reboot itself continuously and without warning. No video problems.

Tried booting with and without the drive, leaving unplugged for a day-- nothing works. I opted to order the Weaknees internal replacement drive. Very irritated that I had to spend more money to make my Tivo simply operational when it had been running flawlessly for a year.

Kevin



V7Goose said:


> Me too! Both of my boxes had received earlier versions of the Fall Update over the past several weeks without problem. Unfortunately, the S3 box got 11.0-01-2-652 last night and now has major problems! It ran fine all day long, letting me watch and dub four or five movies to DVD, but sometime around 1700 it lost it's mind. Since then it has been in a variable reboot loop. I say "variable" because the reboot point is rarely the same. Some times it reboots before it even completed the last one, sometimes it reboots very quickly after it finishes a boot, and occasionally it completes a reboot and stays up long enough to get channel info and start scheduled recordings that were already in progress, but eventually reboots within about 30 minutes.
> 
> My HD box has also received this update, but so far still works. I can only guess how long that will last! Boo Hiss!


----------



## slrdc

I just started experiencing a similar problem. Recently moved and started Comcast cable service in the Washington DC area with 2 M-cards in my S3. Everything seemed OK. Then the 11.0 update came out and Netflix got enabled, and now I've lost the ability to tune ALL of my HD channels. All SD channels (analog and digital) come in fine, but no HD at all. CSRs have checked out my service packages and changed out cablecards, but the same problem recurs with the new cablecards after a few hours. After reading everything here, I think Tivo, not Comcast, is the problem. *THIS NEEDS TO BE FIXED!!!*



RoyK said:


> My TiVoHD (purchased Thanksgiving) with Motorola M-cards upgraded to 9.4b immediately after I installed it and worked just fine until it received the Version 11 upgrade about 10 days later.
> 
> *Since the upgrade, however, the unit looses ALL the cable channels including analog! leaving only a gray screen.* If I have the cable company send a hit it starts working again but looses ALL the channels again within a couple of hours.
> 
> OTA channels work fine. Menus work fine. Can play recorded shows except for those recorded when in the gray screen mode.
> 
> I'm now on my 3rd cable card - all with the exact same problem.
> 
> If I remove the cable card then all the analog channels work great.
> This is a show stopper. *Bottom line I can't use the TiVo HD for digital and HD channels since the upgrade* - which is what I bought it for!


----------



## richsadams

slrdc said:


> After reading everything here, I think Tivo, not Comcast, is the problem. *THIS NEEDS TO BE FIXED!!!*


Sorry to hear about the issues with your TiVo. It sounds very frustrating. We also have Comcast and two TiVo's with cable cards; both are working fine since the upgrade. Not so sure it's a global TiVo problem either...more likely something to do with specific TiVo's though.


----------



## proudx

have two consecutive analog recordings reconrd in a row and you will see major judder/studder in live playback on a s3. 

Say frst one is scheduled to record on analog channel 37 from 7 to 8pm. Next recording is scheduled to record from 8pm to 9pm on the same channel 37. if you watch it happen in real time first analog recording goes fine but as you approach 8pm hour and it ends the first recording but starts next recording on the same channel 37 at 8pm there is major studder, major lipsync and major dropped frames in live playback. Only way out of it is by changing channel or hitting live tv to swap tuners. The recording is fine though.


----------



## morac

I've seen a number of video/audio issues on my S3 since the 11.0 release:

1. The Onion TiVoCast always loses sound for about 5 seconds on trick play.
2. Some YouTube and Netflix videos lack video or audio for a short time when first played.
3. I saw video stuttering on Live TV when I turned on my TV. I fixed this by using trick play. Playback only issue as buffer played fine after that.
4. I lost audio on Live TV when I turned on TV (except for clicks here and there). I fixed this by swapping tuners and back. Playback only issue as buffer contained sound.
5. One time I switched to the menus and they were all "cloudy" (the background movie had really weird coloring), dropping to live TV on an HD channel and saw the same weird coloring. Switched to a SD channel and it fixed it and then everything was okay.


----------



## rich_slidell

New service update sucks!!! My TivoHD updated to version 11.0-01-2-652 and after reboot I am having the following problems...

1. shows will not delete from the playlist. I get the gray X but they don't go into the deleted folder. When I come back they are there.

2. I tried to schedule a recording using the guide and I get the please wait icon on the top right hand corner of the screen. Normally it would disappear after a second but now stays up their frozen. Freezes the entire Tivo unit and I have to unplug to reboot. 

3. After reboot, it did schedule a recording. Then I tried to just hit record to record the current show...same thing Please wait top right frozen. Had to unplug to reboot again. 

Have had ZERO problems with the unit for 1 1/2 years. Unit is Tivo HD with 500gb external HD. I did go from phone connection to wireless with the Tivo wireless adapter to try out Netflix. I use this unit to record OTA only and am extremely disappointed!!! 

I am going back to phone connection to see if that makes any difference. 

Wasn't this update tested???


Edit: Went back to phone connection and it seems to be working correctly... Wireless Adapter problems perhaps??? Without internet access Netflix is useless


Edit 2: after about 5 reboots, seems to be working correctly with wireless adapter connected. Not convinced that there are no issues becuase I have never had these problems with the unit before. If it happens again, I will be dumping wireless and going back to phone line.


----------



## kucharsk

They still haven't fixed the bug where the channel info when switching channels reports the resolution of the last digital channel you tuned as the resoslution of the current channel.

For example, if you flip to 9-1, which is 1080i, from 7-1, which is 720p:

When you change channels, the info banner will report 9-1 is 720p.

When you flip back to 7-1, it will report the channel is 1080i.


----------



## ADG

I have only positive things to say about the update. No problem with either Series 3 and the audio dropout problem (when changing channels) appears to have been fixed.


----------



## richsadams

rich_slidell said:


> Edit 2: after about 5 reboots, seems to be working correctly with wireless adapter connected. Not convinced that there are no issues becuase I have never had these problems with the unit before. If it happens again, I will be dumping wireless and going back to phone line.


Sounds similar to a couple of the network issues I was having...although our TiVo's are on Ethernet. It's been a couple of weeks since the update and after a couple of hard reboots everything seems to be normal again. Sheesh!


----------



## rich_slidell

thinking about going back to the stone age of Tivo watching...

After all the reboots and all that BS yesterday, I thought to myself... why not watch a nice classic movie on Netflix. Pulled up Holiday Inn and started playing. After one minute, I got the "Retrieving" message. Then got the same message every minute after that. When it finally started playing again, voice was out of sync with the picture. So I backed the move up a bit and that put the voice back in sync. Then after a few more "Retrieving" messages (by the way I was getting 10 out of 11 lines of quality), the picture finally froze and remote became unresponsive. I had to unplug the unit to reboot. 

I am using Tivo wireless adapter through DSL 3mb down / 384 up (crappy I know but the best I can get here). It should work with no problem especially since I can stream the same move from Netflix on my laptop with no problem.

I am very worried about the constant rebooting by pulling the plug. After all this is only a computer. I fill I will do more damage and am beginning to think that watching movies on Netflix through Tivo is not a very good idea. 

This programming is lacking some very important settings. If it detects you are having problems retrieving a good quality download, it should swich to a lower stream or give me the option to do it. This happened in the middle of a movie I was struggling with the other day. An hour into the movie it finally retrieved the movie at a lower quality and I could watch the rest without futher interruptions. 

I suspect the programmers forgot that everyone does not have access to 15mb download speeds and wrote the software catering to that idea. 

I think I will continue to just watch TV on my Tivo untill they get these problems worked out. I does a fantastic job recording all my OTA HD stuff and have never complained in the last year and a half until now.


----------



## richsadams

rich_slidell said:


> I am very worried about the constant rebooting by pulling the plug. After all this is only a computer. I feel I will do more damage and am beginning to think that watching movies on Netflix through Tivo is not a very good idea.


As long as you give the hard drive time to fully spin down (10 to 15 seconds) before plugging it back in, a hard reboot isn't doing any "damage". Although it's a "dirty" shut down TiVo is a (hybrid) Unix/Linux/Apple based not Windows machine. Data can be scattered on a hard reboot but it's rarely ever corrupted or lost. In the old days continual power ups/surges could impact hard drive life and keeping them continually powered was recommended. However HDD technology has improved to the point that it's not a concern anymore.

With regard to the Netflix/network issues, how frustrating! Is it possible to check stability by temporarily connecting TiVo via Ethernet? If there's still an issue it may not be the network and could indicate something else is the problem. If everything works fine there are other network options such as Moca or using your home's wiring as a faux Ethernet system.

Good luck!


----------



## KeithB

I bought a new TiVo HD from 6thAve.com last week after the Series 1 data downloads started failing from 12/3 to 12/15. So it ran for two or three days with the factory 8.x software and then 11.x popped up and said *Hi!* when I turned it on yesterday. The only problem I see so far is the analog tuners seem to be more particular after the update. I don't have any cable cards (yet) because I was waiting to receive this update before upgrading my disk drive and calling TimeWarnerCable for them. The bets thing about the update is my Tivo Desktop software can finally download shows to my laptop.


----------



## richsadams

KeithB said:


> I bought a new TiVo HD from 6thAve.com last week after the Series 1 data downloads started failing from 12/3 to 12/15.


Jumped from a Series1 to a TiVo HD? Exploring all the new features should keep you busy for a while. Enjoy!


----------



## lrhorer

rich_slidell said:


> I am very worried about the constant rebooting by pulling the plug. After all this is only a computer. I fill I will do more damage


Damage of what sort? It's true any device pf any type, mechanical or electronic suffers more stress when stopping and starting than when running steadily. Both mechanical and electronic failures are most likely when starting up a device. Physically pulling the plug also can produce a momentary voltage spike which is hard on the power supply and possibly other components further down the line. That said, the stress is usually moderate and most devices, including the Tivo can easily withstand thousands of stop / start cycles. There is also a current surge associated with the startup of most devices. In the case of electronics this is mostly associated with charging capacitors or sometimes filaments that have not warmed up or inductors serviced with low frequency startup transients. In the case of a motor, this is the stall current experienced by the motor when an emf is applied to a motor with a static rotor. With shunt-wound motors, this surge can be huge, but hard drives use brushless DC servomotors, whose stall currents are more moderate. Any of these surges can produce a failure in a device, however the startup stresses are taken well into consideration when designing a device like the Tivo, and while non-zaero, the TiVo should generally be very capable of handling them.

But what about the data? As I am sure you know, data on a hard drive can be corrrupted by a dirty shutdown. Any data sitting in a buffer waiting to be written to the hard drive will be lost, so can't pulling the plug corrupt the OS or some of the TiVo binaries? The short answer is, "No".

The root partition is mounted read-only, so no writes will ever occur to that partition. The only system partition that is mounted read-write is /var, and /var's contents can be wiped without killing the OS. The OS will have to rebuild /var, but it is perfectly capable of doing so from scratch. That leaves the MFS partitions, which hold the videos. Shutting down a system during a drive write will not affect any data already on the drive, only new data. Of course, this means the recording being made at the time of shutdown gets truncated, but for various reasons the file tables will not be corrupted as far as existing recordings is concerned, even if they are being written when the shutdown occurs.

The bottom line? I certainly do not recommend the user pull the plug on the Tivo on an hourly basis. For that matter, I don't really recommend the user ever pull the plug unless it is thought to be necessary, but I would not be terrified of pulling the plug when necessary. It is fairly unlikely to cause an unrecoverable failure. 'No guarantees, of course, and as always: YMMV.


----------



## lrhorer

KeithB said:


> The bets thing about the update is my Tivo Desktop software can finally download shows to my laptop.


I see you have a penguin as your avatar. Does this mean you are a linux fan, or have a machine at home running Linux? If so, I definitely recommend Galleon instead of TiVo Desktop. In general I make the same recommendation, but for anyone familiar with and with access to a Linux workstation I definitely recommend Galleon.


----------



## Ladd Morse

richsadams said:


> Jumped from a Series1 to a TiVo HD? Exploring all the new features should keep you busy for a while. Enjoy!


I am not the OP, but I recently went from a Series 1 to an HD. popped a 1TB drive into it and yes, it has been wonderful!


----------



## richsadams

Ladd Morse said:


> I am not the OP, but I recently went from a Series 1 to an HD. popped a 1TB drive into it and yes, it has been wonderful!


Sweet! We made all the steps along the way...Series1 (still have it for sentimental reasons) a couple more Series1's hacked and upgraded to dual HDD's, etc., early single tuner Series2 then later Series2's (also have one of those in the closet) and now Series3 and HD. I don't see any reason to go with an XL though since we can upgrade on our own. Guess the line is broken now.   Enjoy!


----------



## elstonhill

I got my TIVO a couple months ago. First month it worked perfect. Then a couple or three weeks ago I would get the dark screen. When I flipped channels when it was dark, I got a brief glimpse of a message saying I might need a cable card.

I have a cable card. Further, when the screen goes blank it goes blank for analog as well. The first time I tried to call the Cable company. While waiting for them to answer, the picture came back. Second time, I decided to call TIVO. Close to the end of my 12 minute wait, it started working again. The tech seemed to think it was the cable company's fault which does not make sense. She told me to call them next time it happened and have them "hit" the card again. She said that if this did not work, they would probably need to send me a new TIVO.

After reading this thread, I realize it is the update as I checked and I now have a version 11.

I did reboot a couple days ago and so far it is working ok.


----------



## bareyb

I'm still having audio dropouts since the fall update. I imagine TiVo will get around to fixing it one of these days but just wanted to go on record and say "me too".


----------



## ROB-USA

Kristin said:


> You're wrong. A lot of us are lurkers who read to see if others have the same problem but never post anything.  FYI - I did call Tivo and have gotten no help with my s3 which gets gray screen of death about once or twice a day now since the update.


Kristin... may I suggest you take breath. As I write this, you have a grand total of ONE post. Now nothing requires you to post, however, I'm trying to figure out if you're part of the problem or want to be part of the solution.

It's not always easy to tell from people's written comments their attitude, but my sense is your attitude is less than cordial.

Again, please take a breath and try not to alienate the very people (those of us that post, rather than just lurk) that would be inclined to want to help you.

Happy Holidays (I'm almost afraid to wish you a Merry Christmas for fear of being told, "you're wrong.")

P.S. I truly wish I had a good answer for your issue, but I could be wrong.


----------



## steinercat

bareyb said:


> I'm still having audio dropouts since the fall update. I imagine TiVo will get around to fixing it one of these days but just wanted to go on record and say "me too".


Same here.

happens most often on HD channels when switching channels quickly.

Have to turn TV on/off to resolve.

Comcast
M-Card
all HDMI
42" Plasma Panasonic


----------



## richsadams

bareyb said:


> I'm still having audio dropouts since the fall update. I imagine TiVo will get around to fixing it one of these days but just wanted to go on record and say "me too".


I've also noticed odd audio drop outs. They're fairly rare though...happened maybe three times in about as many weeks. If I change to something else...live or recorded and back again all is well.


----------



## bareyb

steinercat said:


> Same here.
> 
> happens most often on HD channels when switching channels quickly.
> 
> Have to turn TV on/off to resolve.
> 
> Comcast
> M-Card
> all HDMI
> 42" Plasma Panasonic





richsadams said:


> I've also noticed odd audio drop outs. They're fairly rare though...happened maybe three times in about as many weeks. If I change to something else...live or recorded and back again all is well.


Yep. Exactly. I often lose audio when I'm "30 second skipping" ahead. I usually hit the "instant replay" button and that gets it back. Something weird going on...


----------



## morac

bareyb said:


> Yep. Exactly. I often lose audio when I'm "30 second skipping" ahead. I usually hit the "instant replay" button and that gets it back. Something weird going on...


While I don't see that with TV programs, I've found that a few TiVoCast downloads lose audio any time I use trick play.

What I've seen since the new software update is a loss of frames per second when playing back some HD content. While the video and audio remain in sync, the video seems to drop every other frame resulting in stutter-like video (it's not exactly stuttering). This only lasts for one to two seconds.

I see it at least once or twice on any HD program I view and one HD program I viewed from last week (the Muppets special) was doing it on practically every scene change. It was very annoying.

On the plus side, I can now fast forward near the end of programs and no longer get the 1 to 2 second lag I used to when pressing play.


----------



## TomRaz

This is the a really weird problem that I came across and I thought I would share it. 

First a little bit of background, I have had Tivo series 1, 2, DTV SD Tivo, DTV HD Tivo and Tivo HD DVR's. 

This week I installed new Tivo HD for my daughter and I had purchased a lifetime subscription and I went ahead and processed the lifetime subscription at the Tivo website before turning on here Tivo HD for the first time. The setup went fine and it had version 8.1 software and it upgraded to version 11.0 later that day without any issues. 

Yesterday I received a new Tivo HD that I purchased from Amazon and I decided to install the unit and activate it within a couple of days assuming the hardware was working okay. 

I setup the new Tivo HD and it came with version 8.1 software. I could go to the Account Information screen and let it sit there for a long time and it works fine. 

This new unit then updated to version 11.0 later in the day and after the update when I go to the Account Information screen within 5 seconds it panics and reboots the Tivo. 

I tried all the video setups for resolution and they all look fine since my LCD TV can handle 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i & 1080p without any problems. It didn't matter what video settings I tried the same thing kept happening. 

I contacted Tivo support and they pretty much didn't have any ideas and suggested I get the Tivo HD replaced. So I am returning this unit to Amazon and since I need one by this Friday I went to my local BB and purchased the next Tivo HD locally. 

I come home today with Tivo HD #2 and did the setup just fine, version 8.1 software is present and I can stay on that Account Information screen as long as I want to without any issues. 

I did not activate the subscription until I was confident that hardware was stable. After several calls home Tivo HD #2 updated to version 11.0 software and when I go into the Account Information screen it reboots within 5 seconds every time. 

My original video connection was HDMI so I tried component, no help. 

I tried several of the video settings with same results. 

I then read this entire thread and didn't see anything that really matched my problem and other searches came up empty. 

So I figured what the heck I will go ahead and active the DVR on monthly service just to try and see if the account status changing would fix the problem. 

I then had the unit call home to get the updated account status and everything is now working just fine since it changed my account status to "Account in good standing"

I have no idea why the subscription status would cause the Tivo HD to panic and reboot if you have not activated your unit yet and this problem only happens in 11.0 software. 

I hope someone at Tivo reads this message and fixes this issue since I can be reproduced very easily.


----------



## lessd

TomRaz said:


> This is the a really weird problem that I came across and I thought I would share it.
> 
> First a little bit of background, I have had Tivo series 1, 2, DTV SD Tivo, DTV HD Tivo and Tivo HD DVR's.
> 
> This week I installed new Tivo HD for my daughter and I had purchased a lifetime subscription and I went ahead and processed the lifetime subscription at the Tivo website before turning on here Tivo HD for the first time. The setup went fine and it had version 8.1 software and it upgraded to version 11.0 later that day without any issues.
> 
> Yesterday I received a new Tivo HD that I purchased from Amazon and I decided to install the unit and activate it within a couple of days assuming the hardware was working okay.
> 
> I setup the new Tivo HD and it came with version 8.1 software. I could go to the Account Information screen and let it sit there for a long time and it works fine.
> 
> This new unit then updated to version 11.0 later in the day and after the update when I go to the Account Information screen within 5 seconds it panics and reboots the Tivo.
> 
> I tried all the video setups for resolution and they all look fine since my LCD TV can handle 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i & 1080p without any problems. It didn't matter what video settings I tried the same thing kept happening.
> 
> I contacted Tivo support and they pretty much didn't have any ideas and suggested I get the Tivo HD replaced. So I am returning this unit to Amazon and since I need one by this Friday I went to my local BB and purchased the next Tivo HD locally.
> 
> I come home today with Tivo HD #2 and did the setup just fine, version 8.1 software is present and I can stay on that Account Information screen as long as I want to without any issues.
> 
> I did not activate the subscription until I was confident that hardware was stable. After several calls home Tivo HD #2 updated to version 11.0 software and when I go into the Account Information screen it reboots within 5 seconds every time.
> 
> My original video connection was HDMI so I tried component, no help.
> 
> I tried several of the video settings with same results.
> 
> I then read this entire thread and didn't see anything that really matched my problem and other searches came up empty.
> 
> So I figured what the heck I will go ahead and active the DVR on monthly service just to try and see if the account status changing would fix the problem.
> 
> I then had the unit call home to get the updated account status and everything is now working just fine since it changed my account status to "Account in good standing"
> 
> I have no idea why the subscription status would cause the Tivo HD to panic and reboot if you have not activated your unit yet and this problem only happens in 11.0 software.
> 
> I hope someone at Tivo reads this message and fixes this issue since I can be reproduced very easily.


I reported this issue see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=412742 TiVo is on the problem, I am working with Jerry Molitor of TiVo, we have E-mailed a few times and i have sent a log readout of a new TiVo that is doing it. At first TiVo said they could not reproduce the problem, I think all the TiVos they have had activation at some time and taking the activation off they may not see the problem. I told Jerry to go out an purchase a new TiVo and he will see the same problem. This problem will go away when you activate the TiVo.


----------



## lrhorer

Ladd Morse said:


> I am not the OP, but I recently went from a Series 1 to an HD. popped a 1TB drive into it and yes, it has been wonderful!


Add me to that list, as well, although in my case it was from an S1 to an S3. The S2 really had very little to offer me, so I never purchased one. The big shock, however - like a full body plunge into ice-water - was going from the S1 to the Scientific Atlanta 8300H and then (ASAP!!) to the S3. No member of the Polar Bear Club ever scrambled out of sub-freezing water as quickly as I abandoned the 8300HD the moment the S3 came out. If I ever look back, it is only in revulsion. (I still have the S1, though, unsubbed.)


----------



## richsadams

lrhorer said:


> The big shock, however - like a full body plunge into ice-water - was going from the S1 to the Scientific Atlanta 8300H and then (ASAP!!) to the S3. No member of the Polar Bear Club ever scrambled out of sub-freezing water as quickly as I abandoned the 8300HD the moment the S3 came out.


Ha! Good one! I had the same shocking experience with Comcast's Moto HD box (3 to be exact...all which failed for various reasons within 60 days). What was I thinking?  I'll never try that again. TiVo is still the one.


----------



## RoyK

richsadams said:


> Ha! Good one! I had the same shocking experience with Comcast's Moto HD box (3 to be exact...all which failed for various reasons within 60 days). What was I thinking?  I'll never try that again. TiVo is still the one.


I'm on my *third TiVoHD* within *30* days.... and it's flaky.

#1 - new from Amazon went into a power on reboot loop on day 2 (V9.4b software)

#2 - new replacement from Amazon - gray screens and loss of all channels including analog after an hour or so when using cable card requiring reboot or rehit from cable company. tried 4 different cards - all same problem - right after receiving V11 software. Worked fine with cable card when it had 9.4b

#3 - refurb from TiVo received yesterday. Replaced one of my S2s for subscription. Gray screens (including menu background) once (cable card not installed yet) right after V11 software yesterday.

Gray screens and lockups three times in a row when trying to view Netflix programs this morning. The Netflix queue is showing up fine. #2 which I still have and which is still subscribed is having no problem with Netflix this morning on the same hardwired network.

To all - Merry Christmas.
(To TiVo - one lump of coal!)


----------



## BlackBetty

RoyK said:


> I'm on my *third TiVoHD* within *30* days.... and it's flaky.


3 in 30 days. Odds are that its the user that is flaky.

Merry Christmas


----------



## RoyK

BlackBetty said:


> 3 in 30 days. Odds are that its the user that is flaky.
> 
> Merry Christmas


I'm not flaky yet but I'm being driven there rapidly.


----------



## TomRaz

Thanks lessd
Sorry I didn't locate the post. I would think Tivo would take a Virgin tivo with no subscription and do various software updates on it to simulate a new customer without a subscription. 

I never thought the Tivo activation process was so powerful


----------



## bicker

BlackBetty said:


> 3 in 30 days. Odds are that its the user that is *flaky*. Merry Christmas


Appropos -- uh -- for this time of year.


----------



## RoyK

bicker said:


> Appropos -- uh -- for this time of year.


3 Tivo's in 30 days - register them, name them, check the allow transfers and enable video download boxes on TiVo's website.

Plug in cable, plug in ethernet, connect them to TV.

Run guided setup.

Connect to TiVo service - get upgrade. Reboot.

First TiVo hangs in Power on restart loop - returned to Amazon.

Amazon replacement TiVo gives gray screens on all channels after an hour with working Cable Card (on 4 cablecards after 4 truck rolls). 
Several calls to TiVo over 10 days - they send replacement refurb.

Refurb Tivo gives gray screens sometimes on channels and locks up with a gray screen when I try Netflix streaming every time and the cable card isn't even installed yet.

And the *USER *is flaky? 

Humbug!!!


----------



## lessd

RoyK said:


> 3 Tivo's in 30 days - register them, name them, check the allow transfers and enable video download boxes on TiVo's website.
> 
> Plug in cable, plug in ethernet, connect them to TV.
> 
> Run guided setup.
> 
> Connect to TiVo service - get upgrade. Reboot.
> 
> 1 TiVo hangs in Power on restart loop, One TiVo gives gray screens on all channels after an hour with working Cable Card (on 4 cablecards after 4 truck rolls), One Tivo gives gray screens and locks up with Netflix streaming and the cable card isn't even installed yet.
> 
> And the *USER *is flaky?
> 
> Humbug!!!


Please look at your cable strength meter under settings and channels, if all the channels are pined at 100% try putting in a cable splitter before the TiVo input and get your signal strength down to 70% to 99% and it is possible your problems (with TiVo) will go away.


----------



## RoyK

lessd said:


> Please look at your cable strength meter under settings and channels, if all the channels are pined at 100% try putting in a cable splitter before the TiVo input and get your signal strength down to 70% to 99% and it is possible your problems (with TiVo) will go away.


Cable strength runs 82-92 on all channels. Thanks for the thought tho.


----------



## bicker

RoyK said:


> And the *USER *is flaky?


Snow is flaky!


----------



## mutiger

bareyb said:


> I'm still having audio dropouts since the fall update. I imagine TiVo will get around to fixing it one of these days but just wanted to go on record and say "me too".


I bought two Series 3's in late August. I experienced no problems until the first one I bought was updated to the version 11 software back in November (right around the time the first person in this thread posted about the update). I noticed that when I turned on the tv, the audio would sometimes be absent and would return after I changed the channel. After a few more days, the video would skip and pixellate. The signal strength seems ok (95-99 on any given channel), connections are good, etc. The second S3 was fine--until it received the new update two weeks later. Then that too started displaying the exact same symptoms.
So now, no matter which one I choose to use, the video/audio skips and glitches several times a minute, every few minutes, making watching tv and recordings rather irritating. I have tried soft and hard reboots, along with the Kickstart 58 procedure. Any helpful suggestions on what else to try would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## morac

mutiger said:


> I bought two Series 3's in late August. I experienced no problems until the first one I bought was updated to the version 11 software back in November (right around the time the first person in this thread posted about the update). I noticed that when I turned on the tv, the audio would sometimes be absent and would return after I changed the channel.


Since upgrading to 11.0, I've seen a handful of instances where I turn on my TV and there is either stuttering or missing audio or stuttering video on live TV. Any trick play (pause & resume, instant replay, etc) fixes this.


----------



## mutiger

morac said:


> Since upgrading to 11.0, I've seen a handful of instances where I turn on my TV and there is either stuttering or missing audio or stuttering video on live TV. Any trick play (pause & resume, instant replay, etc) fixes this.


Thanks. I'll give this a shot next time, although it won't help much for the recorded video. Any ideas for the recorded video?


----------



## morac

mutiger said:


> Thanks. I'll give this a shot next time, although it won't help much for the recorded video. Any ideas for the recorded video?


If the stuttering was actually recorded that way, I don't think there's anything you can do about it. I've found that sometimes you can transfer programs off the TiVo to the PC and they'll play back fine on the PC, but that may or may not be true in your case.


----------



## janry

Has anyone noticed finding their TiVo on a weird channel in the mornings?

I wouldn't be surprised to find my TiVo on a channel where they do Teleworld but in my case, the channel I'm finding it on is channel 8 which happens to be the local NPR channel. After the software update, it was landing on 8.1 during the night which was the local NPR OTA channel. Out of curiousity, I unchecked 8.1 in my available channels, and now I'm finding one of TiVo's tuners parked on 8 (the analog cable NPR channel).


----------



## gorsh

Hi there! I'm a long-time lurker, and I've been having trouble recording HD content on my Series 3 since the v11 update earlier this month. I have 2 CableCards from Comcast in my unit, and I've had the unit for about 2 years now. 

Whenever I try to record a program on an HD channel, the front display indicates that it's recording the program for the entire duration of the program, but if I go to watch it afterward, it will only have recorded the first few minutes (usually 10 or less) of the program. If I try to view HD channels using Live TV, my system will start out displaying a grey screen, then attempt to struggle to show me video, with lots of stuttering and jerking. Non-HD channels record and display Live TV just fine. It's like the Tivo is unable to handle the amount of data it's being asked to process when watching or recording HD. I've also noticed that menus are often much less responsive and sluggish as well.

I have tried kickstarts 57, 58, and 52, in that order, with no apparent effect. I have no problem with replacing the hard drive if needed, but given the symptoms I'm experiencing, as well as the fact that they started the day after I received the v11 update, I don't want to go to the trouble of doing so if I'm not reasonably sure it's going to fix my problem. Has anyone else experienced these symptoms, either in connection with a system update or not, and have any advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## morac

gorsh said:


> I have tried kickstarts 57, 58, and 52, in that order, with no apparent effect.


Have you tried a kickstart 54? That should tell you if your drive is starting to go bad or not.


----------



## richsadams

I reported having rare audio dropouts since v11.0. Now I've witnessed (at least three times) audio levels drop appreciably during program playback. Happened on the NBC Nightly News and The Daily Show tonight. Audio doesn't disappear completley, but drops about 75&#37;. FF/RW didn't correct it as when the audio fully dropped, but backing out of the program and then coming back in resolved it each time. During the return to the menu and going back there were a couple of light pop's and click's which I've never heard before.

The network issues I'd notice post v11.0 seem to have been resolved. Hopefully TiVo will address these odd audio problems as well.


----------



## TomRaz

Rich has anyone from Tivo been monitoring this post to see all the possible bugs in 11.0 ?

Has anyone from Tivo acknowledged some of these issues we are seeing ?


----------



## teasip

Are each of you using CC's or are some experiencing the issue with straight OTA?


----------



## kuyper

My own Fall Series update problem has been as follows. Whenever I watch a NetFlix movie and hit the TiVoCentral button when I'm done (credits still rolling) the TiVoCentral screen comes up as an overlay screen with the movie still playing in the background. After that, my remote commands are ignored and the TiVo is essentially horked. I have to power cycle to regain control.

Even then, I am now experiencing occasional lockups if I leave the remote untouched for a while and it jumps to Live TV on its own.

It's not the remote (I have another TiVo in another room and have switched remotes back and forth.) I have also reset the remote, both to 0-controller and a full remote reset. I've power cycled the TiVo a dozen times, including power cylcling my firewall/router to force a new DHCP request (TiVo Customer Service step)

TiVo are trying to call this a h/w fault and want me to cough up $150 for an RMA.

This is not h/w - v.11 clearly needs some more testing and I wish they'd offer a roll-back option, but they claim it's "not possible" to revert to an earlier s/w version.
Not easy, perhaps, but certainly possible! Come on folks, I've owned a S1, S2 and now an HD - don't screw over all the people who've supported you since day 1 !!


----------



## TiVo Steve

kuyper said:


> My own Fall Series update problem has been as follows. Whenever I watch a NetFlix movie and hit the TiVoCentral button when I'm done (credits still rolling) the TiVoCentral screen comes up as an overlay screen with the movie still playing in the background. After that, my remote commands are ignored and the TiVo is essentially horked. I have to power cycle to regain control.
> 
> Even then, I am now experiencing occasional lockups if I leave the remote untouched for a while and it jumps to Live TV on its own.
> 
> It's not the remote (I have another TiVo in another room and have switched remotes back and forth.) I have also reset the remote, both to 0-controller and a full remote reset. I've power cycled the TiVo a dozen times, including power cylcling my firewall/router to force a new DHCP request (TiVo Customer Service step)
> 
> TiVo are trying to call this a h/w fault and want me to cough up $150 for an RMA.
> 
> This is not h/w - v.11 clearly needs some more testing and I wish they'd offer a roll-back option, but they claim it's "not possible" to revert to an earlier s/w version.
> Not easy, perhaps, but certainly possible! Come on folks, I've owned a S1, S2 and now an HD - don't screw over all the people who've supported you since day 1 !!


See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=413339
me too :down::down::down:


----------



## richsadams

TomRaz said:


> Rich has anyone from Tivo been monitoring this post to see all the possible bugs in 11.0 ?
> 
> Has anyone from Tivo acknowledged some of these issues we are seeing ?


Sometimes TiVo employees TiVoJerry or TiVoStephen chime in if they have something to say (as in the Netflix thread linked above)...if they can say something that is. So far they haven't. That doesn't mean that the TiVo folks are unaware of this thread or the issues. They usually don't say anything until a fix is on the horizon. My gut tells me that they're dealing with Netflix and possibly VZ FIOS issues right now but I'm pretty sure that they know about the other things we're discussing.

Historically TiVo has always addressed bugs and issues; sometimes fast but usually never as fast as we'd like of course. A number of us including yours truly had network problems right after v11.0 was released and based on posts (and my experience) they quickly did something to correct things.

I'm remiss in not calling TiVo and complaining but that's the best way to make them aware of an issue. I tend to live with minor problems because I know that eventually they get fixed. But if there's something that anyone here can't live with they shouldn't rely on forum posts, they should call TiVo. More often than not they'll say that they've never heard of the problem (and maybe they have or haven't) but they log all issues and the more complaints the higher the likelihood that they'll move it to the front burner.

There are tens of thousands of forum members. If everyone were experiencing a particular problem there would be a lot more noise/posts. Remember the cable card issue when TiVo HD's were introduced?  The forum was flooded with complaints. They acknowledged the issue and fixed it within three or so weeks IIRC.

I guess I'm in the "this too will pass" phase, but again, if anyone can't live with something, call TiVo. At least that gives us a license to complain.


----------



## kirk1701

cambler said:


> Well, this update hosed me across the house.
> 
> My two series-2 boxes now have audio between .75 second and 1.5 seconds behind the video on all channels.
> 
> My series-3 HD box "forgets" that non-digital channels exist every few hours. Screen goes black, can't tune to them, must reboot box to get them back.
> 
> Thanks, Tivo!





hagios said:


> Hello all. Thanks for all of the great info on this thread. I'm typically a lurker, since I have had minimal probs with my TiVoHD. But not this time...
> 
> I received the upgrade over the weekend. I receive OTA and since the upgrade a couple of the channels just display a blank black screen (no video or audio). I am getting a strong signal strength on those channels. Also, I can pick the up on my TVs tuner, so the problem is related to the TiVo box itself.
> 
> In fact, I called Tech Support this morning and while I was on hold I was fooling around with it and I got one of the channels to work for a little bit. Once I changed the channel and went back it was blank again.
> 
> CSR said that they were unaware of this type of issue since the upgrade. She had me rerun the guided setup to no avail. They sent a case up to the next level to check it out.
> 
> Anyone else out there with similar probs?





cambler said:


> Yes, rather a lot of us, if this forum is any indication. When you speak with them next, you might want to refer to this forum and assure the representative that this is something that more than just a few people are noticing.


Thank you for relieving some of my fears :up:
Didn't take the update into consideration before calling CSR this morning which did no TS and basically just kept saying he had never heard of this problem. So, he said it was defective and wanted to transfer me over to customer service to have the unit swapped out which ummm, he said would be $50 RMA charge 
And I might add this TivoHD is within the 12 month warranty period!!!

I'm getting the same sob with my TivoHD, turn on the TV, Black screen so reboot to get the channels back which might last a day or two then black screen again. Almost makes you feel like your seeing a windows BSOD now its happened so many times.

I don't know the date I received the update but it falls in line with the dates you guys are posting you received the updates so it all makes sense.

Anyone know if there has been a resolution to this as of yet?



richsadams said:


> Sorry to hear about the issues with your TiVo. It sounds very frustrating. We also have Comcast and two TiVo's with cable cards; both are working fine since the upgrade. Not so sure it's a global TiVo problem either...more likely something to do with specific TiVo's though.


I think your right, so far the posts I have read points to Tivo's using OVT and or both cable without cablecards + only TivoHD's and not the series 3.

I have two Tivo's. The one I am having issues on is the TivoHD and it don't have cable cards just hooked up to cable TV on an older Zenith TV. My Series 3 with THX got the update and continued to run flawless and has two cablecards in it.


----------



## richsadams

Okay, color me embarrassed. On this post I reported having additional audio drop-out problems. Turns out it was my fault...a loose optical audio connection. I installed a new mac mini as part of our HT the other day using an optical cable and I must have disturbed the TiVo audio cable. Today I was swapping out the existing TiVo HDMI cable for a longer one and noticed it. Usually I'd shut everything down, but I was lazy and left it all on. Low and behold as I moved things around in the spaghetti jungle the audio began to act up. Long story short...the recent audio issues had nothing to do with TiVo itself...it was just the nut behind the wheel. "Troubleshooting for Dummies"...in this case me...check out everything before blaming it on anything.


----------



## proudx

TomRaz said:


> Rich has anyone from Tivo been monitoring this post to see all the possible bugs in 11.0 ?
> 
> Has anyone from Tivo acknowledged some of these issues we are seeing ?


unfortunately the answer is most likely no. The best thing we can do is call in and get a case number and track the issue by repeated call ins and follow ups. Get it esculated up to engineering as level 1 and 2s have no idea how to fix the bug and will most likely recommend you send in your box for a refurbished one.

Yes a few tivo reps visit the forums from time to time, but that doesn't mean the issue will be resolved and even calling in does not mean they will fix the issue. You have to keep calling over and over and hope it gets resolved in 3 to 6 months. Annoying , Yes, but thats the reality. Some issues take 1 or more years sometimes to get fixed. Some issues are NEVER fixed as a supervisor once told me when calling in to report a bug. "The engineers may choose to not fix some bugs as your Series3 is an older model and the focus is on the newer TivoHD models" Pissed me off considering I purchased the s3 new 2 weeks prior at a local electronics store, btw that issue had been going on for 16months on the s3, but it did get fixed in V11 after I called in over and over and over and demanded it be fixed. Very frustrating for the consumer. It's good to see Tivo get some competition inmo.


----------



## kirk1701

proudx said:


> unfortunately the answer is most likely no. The best thing we can do is call in and get a case number and track the issue by repeated call ins and follow ups. Get it esculated up to engineering as level 1 and 2s have no idea how to fix the bug and will most likely recommend you send in your box for a refurbished one.
> 
> Yes a few tivo reps visit the forums from time to time, but that doesn't mean the issue will be resolved and even calling in does not mean they will fix the issue. You have to keep calling over and over and hope it gets resolved in 3 to 6 months. Annoying , Yes, but thats the reality. Some issues take 1 or more years sometimes to get fixed. Some issues are NEVER fixed as a supervisor once told me when calling in to report a bug. "The engineers may choose to not fix some bugs as your Series3 is an older model and the focus is on the newer TivoHD models" Pissed me off considering I purchased the s3 new 2 weeks prior at a local electronics store, btw that issue had been going on for 16months on the s3, but it did get fixed in V11 after I called in over and over and over and demanded it be fixed. Very frustrating for the consumer. It's good to see Tivo get some competition inmo.


We'll, seeing I didn't have anything recorded on my Tivo (thats acting up) I decided to do a clear and delete everything to see if that would do away with the loosing pic and getting black screen.

That was yesterday so it's really to early to say for sure if that fixed the issue for me but I will say, I expected to turn on the TV by now to see nothing but a black screen and I just did and still have a picture so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

But YES! Soon as it does loose the pic I'm going to be calling CSR to get it esculated to engineering myself. :up:


----------



## bicker

proudx said:


> It's good to see Tivo get some competition inmo.


It is debatable as to whether TiVo really has competition, yet. And important to note that, as long as it has been, that TiVo actually still doesn't have competition.

The DTVPal DVR isn't really competition since it only does OTA. The Moxi isn't really competition since it only does cable. I suppose you could say that a package deal buying both a DTVPal DVR + a new Moxi DVR = a TiVo HD, but that's *a lot *more expensive than TiVo, and still is missing a lot of broadband features.


----------



## sbutler76

gorsh said:


> Hi there! I'm a long-time lurker, and I've been having trouble recording HD content on my Series 3 since the v11 update earlier this month. I have 2 CableCards from Comcast in my unit, and I've had the unit for about 2 years now.
> 
> Whenever I try to record a program on an HD channel, the front display indicates that it's recording the program for the entire duration of the program, but if I go to watch it afterward, it will only have recorded the first few minutes (usually 10 or less) of the program. If I try to view HD channels using Live TV, my system will start out displaying a grey screen, then attempt to struggle to show me video, with lots of stuttering and jerking. Non-HD channels record and display Live TV just fine. It's like the Tivo is unable to handle the amount of data it's being asked to process when watching or recording HD. I've also noticed that menus are often much less responsive and sluggish as well.
> 
> I have tried kickstarts 57, 58, and 52, in that order, with no apparent effect. I have no problem with replacing the hard drive if needed, but given the symptoms I'm experiencing, as well as the fact that they started the day after I received the v11 update, I don't want to go to the trouble of doing so if I'm not reasonably sure it's going to fix my problem. Has anyone else experienced these symptoms, either in connection with a system update or not, and have any advice? Thanks in advance!


I have been experiencing similar problems with my Tivo HD since the latest system update. I have especially noticed the problem during football games. The recording lights will be on the front of the unit, and if I go to the "Now Playing" screen it will indicating that the recording is in progress. However when I start to watch the program, I notice on the status bar that the full recording is not there. If I try to go to live TV, but I will get a black screen on the channel that is supposed to be recording. I will need to stop the recording and change the channel before anything will show on my screen again. Even though the Tivo showed that the program was recording for an hour or two, only a small segment of the recording will appear. This has been going on for at least two weeks now.

I never had this problem with the previous software versions, and reboots have not resolved the issue. I have an external My DVR extender attached to the machine and it is plugged directly into an ethernet port on my router. I have only noticed this on HD programming, but I do not really record much SD content. I cannot always reproduce the problem. I was concerned that it was the cablecard or hard drive, but with so many people reporting this issue, I am now convinced that it was the software update.

I have a second Tivo HD in another room, and this issue has not occurred at all. I checked my signal strength and it is listed at 100, but it has always been that high and these problems never occurred before. Any suggestions on resolving this problem (especially before the playoffs start) would be appreciated.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75

I havent had any issues with my tivo hd update, in fact teh only problem i am having is the one ive had with a past tivo and that is some channels are not what they are supposed to be. Oxegen channel is on the channel sci fi should be and vice versa. Its a major PITA since i like shows on both channels.


----------



## MichaelK

sometimes it's just your cable company messing things up.

a couple software updates ago I had problems getting some recordings to take- similar to what you guys describe. After &#37;^&*(#&^R*&# tivo in my mind for a few days i finally sat down and figured it out. At about the same time my cable provider screwed up my account and took a few channels off the allowable list on the cablecards. I called them and they redid the cards on their end and all was well.

not saying this IS what you guys are experienceing but it's possible. Especially for the person who has one working box and the other isn't- MAYBE cable messed up your cards?


----------



## MichaelK

Ceciliachavez75 said:


> I havent had any issues with my tivo hd update, in fact teh only problem i am having is the one ive had with a past tivo and that is some channels are not what they are supposed to be. Oxegen channel is on the channel sci fi should be and vice versa. Its a major PITA since i like shows on both channels.


there's a place on tivo's website to report lineup mistakes- fill ou thte form in a couple days they fix it.

you can also check the tribune guide website and complain there as tivo actually gets their data from tribine (i think it's snap2it.com but forget...)


----------



## Ceciliachavez75

MichaelK said:


> there's a place on tivo's website to report lineup mistakes- fill ou thte form in a couple days they fix it.
> 
> you can also check the tribune guide website and complain there as tivo actually gets their data from tribine (i think it's snap2it.com but forget...)


Thank you!! iI didnt even know i could do anything about it!


----------



## Ceciliachavez75

Actually, yopu wouldnt happen to know what i should look up on the tivo website to report this do you?


----------



## jlib

MichaelK said:


> there's a place on tivo's website to report lineup mistakes- fill out the form in a couple days they fix it...


It looks like that webpage has been eliminated. It is not clear if the disappearance is temporary. Since there is not any readily apparent way to contact TiVO via the website or email to report that and similar broken links, I think TiVo just wants all contact to be via phone.


----------



## MichaelK

here's the link to complain directly to tribune- tivo will just pass your info to them anyway- so contacting tribune actually takes out a step.

the articel tells you exactly what info to include in your email

http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/zap-feedback,0,6935396.story


----------



## gorsh

morac said:


> Have you tried a kickstart 54? That should tell you if your drive is starting to go bad or not.


After you posted this, I ran a kickstart 54, which turned up a "Fail 7" error on the extended scan. I replaced the drive, and the new one so far appears to be working just fine. Thanks for the advice!

I still find the fact that the problem cropped up as soon as the v11 update was installed very suspicious - I see that a few folks have posted here that every major software update uncovers a few hardware flaws; perhaps this one is just uncovering more than usual?


----------



## morac

gorsh said:


> I still find the fact that the problem cropped up as soon as the v11 update was installed very suspicious - I see that a few folks have posted here that every major software update uncovers a few hardware flaws; perhaps this one is just uncovering more than usual?


I don't think this software update is uncovering any more hardware problems than usual. I've seen a number of reported issues which I would consider software problems, but of all the software releases I've seen over the years (starting with around 4.0), the x.0 releases seem to have the most glitches in them.


----------



## richsadams

gorsh said:


> I still find the fact that the problem cropped up as soon as the v11 update was installed very suspicious - I see that a few folks have posted here that every major software update uncovers a few hardware flaws; perhaps this one is just uncovering more than usual?


Not really suspicious at all. Software (particularly a TiVo software update) isn't generally capable of causing a hardware failure. Hard drives can run normally until an attempt to write data over bad sectors (as yours had) occurs. Until that happens no one is the wiser.

v11.0 appears to be about average with respect to post install problems based on comments on the TCF. A few previous updates have had a great deal more, some less...but this one is about average IMO.

Glad to hear things are back to normal! :up:


----------



## kirk1701

Hey guys, just thought I'd pop in and give everyone some news experiencing the grey/black screens which I also had and posted above about.

For those of you still experiencing this I think I fixed my unit (knock on wood) its been a week now and my TivoHD has been running non-stop and have not had to reboot/unplug unit to get the picture back.

Some of you may not have the option or be able to do this as you might not want to loose shows you've recorded but I was lucky, this Tivo was in a spare room and didn't have much on it so I did a "CLEAR & DELETE EVERYTHING" :up:

Before I did that I had a picture for at most three days at a time before seeing the black screen and now its been a week no issues so I got hope 

Just thought I'd mention it and good luck.


----------



## richsadams

kirk1701 said:


> Hey guys, just thought I'd pop in and give everyone some news experiencing the grey/black screens which I also had and posted above about.
> 
> For those of you still experiencing this I think I fixed my unit (knock on wood) its been a week now and my TivoHD has been running non-stop and have not had to reboot/unplug unit to get the picture back.
> 
> Some of you may not have the option or be able to do this as you might not want to loose shows you've recorded but I was lucky, this Tivo was in a spare room and didn't have much on it so I did a "CLEAR & DELETE EVERYTHING" :up:
> 
> Before I did that I had a picture for at most three days at a time before seeing the black screen and now its been a week no issues so I got hope
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it and good luck.


Thanks for that. :up: I've seen reports that C&D everything has resolved issues in the past (sometimes w/updates, other times nothing to do w/updates, etc.) so presumably it might work for some folks here. I can think of a number of things it might do that would make things better, but then I can think of why it might not as well.

Whatever the case, it's good to know that you're back on track.


----------



## prices10

My problems (freezes/reboots after v11 upgrade, Fail 7 detected by kickstart 54) appear to have been resolved by replacing the internal drive with a $250 750GB upgrade.
I guess I should start saving up to be ready for v12 now...


----------



## HerronScott

prices10,

This doesn't really help you much now but you should have gone with the 1TB WD10EVCS which is currently $112 at buy.com with free shipping (http://www.buy.com/prod/western-digital-av-gp-wd10evcs-hard-drive-1tb-serial-ata-300-serial/q/loc/101/206827123.html).

Scott


----------



## richsadams

HerronScott said:


> prices10,
> 
> This doesn't really help you much now but you should have gone with the 1TB WD10EVCS which is currently $112 at buy.com with free shipping (http://www.buy.com/prod/western-digital-av-gp-wd10evcs-hard-drive-1tb-serial-ata-300-serial/q/loc/101/206827123.html).
> 
> Scott


Good advice, but I think the OP went with a pre-imaged drive from DVRUpgrade or the like...a bit more expensive, but turn key for those not wanting to deal with the DIY option.


----------



## cJames

sbutler76 said:


> I have been experiencing similar problems with my Tivo HD since the latest system update. I have especially noticed the problem during football games. The recording lights will be on the front of the unit, and if I go to the "Now Playing" screen it will indicating that the recording is in progress. However when I start to watch the program, I notice on the status bar that the full recording is not there. If I try to go to live TV, but I will get a black screen on the channel that is supposed to be recording. I will need to stop the recording and change the channel before anything will show on my screen again. Even though the Tivo showed that the program was recording for an hour or two, only a small segment of the recording will appear. This has been going on for at least two weeks now.


sbutler,

I have the exact same problem as you. TiVo HD with My DVR Extender installed, two single stream CableCards, Comcast in Atlanta.

Problems started right after v11 update. Issue is always with HD channels. Kind of hoping it's a software issue TiVo will fix so I don't have to spend a lot of time trouble shooting or on hold with TiVo and/or Comcast.

With the NFL playoffs on, I'm now recording all games on the SD and HD channels at the same time. When HD channel locks up I switch to the SD channel.


----------

